# When and how did you first realise you where a furry?



## Jonnaius (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok, probably a regularly asked question, but never mind. I'll start. I was just searching for cool desktops on google (as you do, i was bored of that damn landscape) and i saw this amazing pic of an anthro wolf. so i checked out the site it was on, thinking, "these are quite cool." then a yiff pic came up and i liked it. it was then that i realised the site was FA and it was all furry pics! i was like omfg (i'm one of the generation that thinks in abbreviations ), whats a furry, and i kind of realised i was one. This was recently - 13th march actually. anyone else wanna comment?


----------



## Toungy (Mar 25, 2008)

I've always been very 'into' animals, plushies, and even before I'd any idea what a fursona was, or even what the fandom was I fantasized about things like being an anthro tiger, etc. At age ~11 I found yiff (very young, I know), and a year later or so I actually found out about the fandom. It really, really attracted me and ever since I figured myself furry.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I've always been "into anthro animals, but I don't think I really realised it until I read the Redwall books. I didn't actually become aware of the fact that there were others like me until very recently


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure. I think I began browsing art and such around 1999. In 2000 (I think), I found a Japanese artist's website - 'Beast Side'. I wasn't quite onto the fandom yet, and wasn't sure what to make of it. I had a Japanese exchange student around that time, and I had even asked her "Hey.. have you ever heard of Beast Side" cus I figured it was a show or something (hahaha).

I'm glad she hadn't heard of it. xP
Turned out to be nothing more than good ol' furry erotica, and I think the links led me down the path of becoming a furry enthusiast.

I'm pretty sure Disney, Beast Wars, PKMN, Digimon, and many other things from my kiddihood gear my mindset to become susceptible to the furry world.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't remember a specific moment; by the time I found out there was such a thing I was already well aware of my feelings, which I probably first noticed around the time Jurassic Park came out. I think the first real furry sort of thing I got involved with was an old furry MUD (MUCK?) on telnet, albeit briefly. It was years before I started visiting any dedicated furry sites.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 25, 2008)

When I found out there was a fandome for people who Love art, anthro and other unique and awsome characters. 

I always have bin, and always will be a massive cartoon lover. Even if the story content is boring or I'v seen a few times, I'm still very entertained by watching the animation and observing the art and style of the characters.

After I watched a pile of Dysney movies this past week, I figured out how to draw a few diffrent things I had difficulty with befor...(off topic a bit there ^.=.^)


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 25, 2008)

well for me it was this month that y learnd that y was not alone
in this thing y aways sa myself as an antro wolf  wan y draw 
my self it was like that so y began wan y first heard of werewolf
wan y was six y think and my best friend was a wicth so y tried to learnd what y was tro her book of spell and once barod her book
on nature spell learnd them but noting really that could say what
y was.so am 19 now and just fond out about this so super
happy


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I was 11 or 12 when I first saw some yiff (don't sue me) on Google by accident. Hah. It turned me on. So I looked into it, and discovered the fandom, and joined it. Though until recently I didn't tell anyone.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 26, 2008)

I had a small obsession with werewolves when I was like 14 so I did a Google search to look for werewolf pictures and 2 seconds later I discovered Therianthropy. I found links to various furry sites through the Therian sites and found out what "furry" was. Then I found Yiffy art and regular furry art and liked it so I just kept looking and looking at it and when I was like 16 or so I declared myself furry, and I found this site about 6 months ago.


----------



## Kasseth (Mar 30, 2008)

Ever since my youngest days I've had a fascination with reptiles and I felt a kinship with them that I originally saw as perverse-- what can I say, I was raised in a moralist religious community --but it simply would not go away.  I was fantasizing about them, in one form or another (*cough*), as far back as I can remember, and I always had a reptilian form in my imagination.  So really, I've always "known", so to speak.

The furry community, on the other hand, I didn't know existed until about five years ago, when a friend of mine from high school went to a convention and mentioned it on his blog.  I remember wondering just what sort of community it was, and figuring it couldn't possibly be as, um-- *open* as I hoped it would.  Boy, was I ever wrong about that!  It took me a while to find this out, though, as I was still trying to throw off the repression and self-loathing I'd been conditioned to have.  Wasted years, as far as I'm concerned.

What always struck me as odd, though, was that I've never had a particularly artistic background.  Part of that had to do with my active avoidance and fear, when it comes right down to it, of any sort of self-expression.  And yet, as I discovered the true nature of the furry community, an artistic side that I never knew existed began to flourish.  The whole experience has been resoundingly positive for me, and _wholesome_ in a way that I have never known.


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 30, 2008)

Repost from my intro forums thread.

So I woke up one day and found out I was a furry.

To be perfectly honest my first thought after my sudden realization was "Oh !@#$". You see I live in a rather... politically and socially conservative community and I really doubt they would be that tolerant. So I've only told a few trusted friends and otherwise try to remain firmly planted in the proverbial closet.

On that note I was a bit nervous about setting up this account and thus did a variety of computer tricks to make it as anonymous as possible. (like building a computer from looted junk parts so they cannot be traced to me, password protecting my cookies, constantly clearing my history, creating a secret email account... you know basic stuff.)

But I realized that if I ever want to get in contact with the rest of the online community I'd have to bite the bullet and hope I didn't get mobbed.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 30, 2008)

I've -always- drawn animals, and in about 9th grade I created a monkeycat "fursona" (though I just call it my character, since it is based off me but I don't believe it to _be_ me), but of course I didn't really know that's what it was. It wasn't anthropomorphic, but it was an animal character that was meant to represent me. The next year I made friends with a fellow student who happened to be a furry, and started drawing the monkeycat in anthro form. They introduced me to all sorts of online art communities and such (I think this was back in 2003 or so). And while a lot has changed since then, I'm still floating around with a monkeycat in tow. :3


----------



## Yggd (Mar 30, 2008)

Pretty much ever since I began to get intimate with the internet and it's many wonders. I definitely don't remember the exact time, so you can forget about that. It just happened, almost magically, during one of my earlier internet browsing nights, which have become increasingly frequent over the years, when I found pages full of furry art and what have you. I thought "This stuff is hot.", and have been looking at it ever since.

A wonderful story, that is.


----------



## DanaDragonpaw (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I was a furry before I knew what it was - I loved the newspaper comics that involved anthros. I knew about the fandom itself in my early teens, but I was the new kid at this one small town school, and they already made fun of me for everything I did, says, was, etc., so I tried to convince myself I wasn't a furry. I read a bit of Redwall and all of Watership Down at the time, and loved them (still love Watership Down, but Redwall is quite redundant), and had the occasional anthro artist on my DA watch list. Later (around August '07, so actually not too long ago) I started watching some furry videos on YouTube and reading about the fandom and I was like, "Yeah, I've been denying this for waaaaaaaay too long."

Fun fact: The first time I saw yiff I was like, "Oh God, my eyes are bleeding!"

I still rather dislike yiff (and pornography in general), but the clean art, "furry" animation (Robin Hood, Lion King, the Watership Down and Redwall cartoons) and the people are what keep me in the fandom. I still try to remain fairly anonymous, but one of these days I would like to go to a con or a furmeet.


----------



## duckychan (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know, simple as that. I accidently looked it up (probably through zoophilia, i know im sick) but I really like the stuff and have been active on Fchan for quite some time. But thinking about that whole animal stuff, I've always been very interested in animals (in general, not sexualy). So it all fits, but I'm not sure whether I'm really a full fur... Like sexuality, its the same thing. I don't know whether im straight, bi or gay. I'm probably bi, but who knows right? 
Don't you have to try some stuff untill you really know that you like it, right?

I don't know if im going to far in this, but wth. I still find it strange how some ppl react to gay and whatever different from staight, if you know what i mean. I'm going off-topic now, so lets just quit it 

In short, how do you know for sure?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 30, 2008)

I always had a heavy fascination with Antropomorphic animals. Always. Disney movies, comics, ancient mythology... It all interested me. Then in May of 2007 I saw the CSI episode. I wasn't shocked, I was intrigued that people like this might actually exist. I did a quick Google search and I was pleased with what I found. Bored one day during summer vacation, with nothing to do, I remembered the Furry Fandom. I quickly found some art sites and I researched it further. Soon after, I found FA. I lurked the site for months but I was too timid to join. I joined last month and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 30, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> I lurked the site for months but I was too timid to join.



'twas the same for me. It seems to be fairly common, actually.


----------



## Jinxsis (Mar 30, 2008)

x.x When I noticed I was into animals more the others and I was the class reject. The misunderstood girl in the corner who draws animals and stuff....and as I got older I stayed that way...going up the stairs on fours and...uh...when I realized I could bark like a real dog. It creeps people out but who cares. 
 I wasn't sure but I knew I was something...I had an add attraction to animal costumes...yep...and now I wear collars..
My doctor told me it was odd that I acted to...canine like....hardly chewing food, needing to constantly chew on things....yep


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who went up stairs on all fours and chewed on things 
(offers banana bread)
I would wear a collar, but I can't find one anywhere


----------



## Jinxsis (Mar 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one who went up stairs on all fours and chewed on things
> (offers banana bread)
> I would wear a collar, but I can't find one anywhere



X3 Yes...I get up the stairs alot quicker on fours....
-eats bread-


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 30, 2008)

when I looked at my armpits and vagoo and saw hair
OH WAIT THATS PUBERTY


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 30, 2008)

Jinxsis said:
			
		

> x.x When I noticed I was into animals more the others and I was the class reject. The misunderstood girl in the corner who draws animals and stuff....and as I got older I stayed that way...going up the stairs on fours and...uh...when I realized I could bark like a real dog. It creeps people out but who cares.
> I wasn't sure but I knew I was something...I had an add attraction to animal costumes...yep...and now I wear collars..
> My doctor told me it was odd that I acted to...canine like....hardly chewing food, needing to constantly chew on things....yep



I've climbed up the stairs on all fours since I was in like third grade. XD It's just easier, and I feel less nervous. Seriously... stairs scare the crap out of me. My boyfriend climbs stairs the same way (he's not a furry in any way, shape, or form, though).


----------



## Kajet (Mar 30, 2008)

When I found furry porn the first time


----------



## OttahMatic (Mar 30, 2008)

Always been "into" anthro things. Realized I was furry shortly after I realized I was gay, actually. 
I thought Fox McCloud was hot and... Welp. v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> I think I've always been "into anthro animals, but I don't think I really realised it until I read the Redwall books. I didn't actually become aware of the fact that there were others like me until very recently


Hell yeah.Redwall kicks ass. I've got like 25 of them. i have always liked animals but didnt know what "anthromorphic" was until a few years ago. been at it ever since.


----------



## Stryke (Mar 30, 2008)

I always liked anthro stuff, and then I accidentally stumbled upon fchan when I googled "yiff" after I saw somebody type that word on a comment on an anthro picture I was looking at.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 1, 2008)

about two years ago, CSI piqued my interest (bad I know, but I only saw the suits, I was doing homework and missed the entire show pretty much) then found yiffstar somehow.


----------



## michaelreay (Apr 1, 2008)

I was 15 when I was bitten by a werewolf and it took me 5 long years of searching and a complete accident to find this site.


----------



## Lisara (Apr 1, 2008)

I, at times, hang out on a site that's distinctly anti-furry. I've always been a bit of a contrarian at heart, so I decided to investigate what people were demonizing. Well, at any rate, I'm here now, eh?


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 1, 2008)

I was always into anthropomorphism and animal art, especially werewolves. And I've also harboured an affinity for animals, which I can't explain so well at all, but is slightly related to the furry fandom I guess. How I found out about the fandom, however, was a complete accident when I got my first computer, an internet connection, and one hour later I found severa; websites and an IRC network that piqued my interest and I've never looked back.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 1, 2008)

I am not a furry, I joined this site so I can post my dirty pics, but I soon realized, that I dont draw thos either.... so 
yea I would have left long ago, but I have made a bevvy of friends.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 1, 2008)

Found a YiffStar link on a zoo forum. Didn't realize that there was a fandom until after.


----------



## RECoyote (Apr 4, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:
			
		

> Jinxsis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 39 and I still go up the stairs on all fours.  My wife keeps asking me why I do it and I say it how its done plus its easier.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 4, 2008)

When my girlfriend said that I was probably a furry. Then, I really thought I was a furry. Now, I think I'm just bored. I tend to draw people, and my "furries" so to speak, are usually just cartoon people with wacky noses and ears...and maybe wings or something, I don't know.

But, at least I picked up drawrin' as a hobby. Banjos kinda more important now, though.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 4, 2008)

I've know about the furry fandom for about a year, But didn't think I was a furry till a couple months ago. I love imagining myself with fox ears and a fox tail. When I was figuring out if I was a furry, I couldn't really tell if I was one. Since there are too many different definitions of one. 

_I'm too shy _or not the type to wear fursuits, collars, tails, or ears. I have no interest in Yiff. _I'm not really social _so I don't Roleplay or go to Furry conventions. ^^;

But anyway, I consider myself a furry. ^_^


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Apr 4, 2008)

KeatonKitsune said:
			
		

> I've know about the furry fandom for about a year, But didn't think I was a furry till a couple months ago. I love imagining myself with fox ears and a fox tail. When I was figuring out if I was a furry, I couldn't really tell if I was one. Since there are too many different definitions of one. I don't wear fursuits, collars, tails, or ears. I'm not a yiff type, *and i'm straight.* I don't go to any furry conventions, and I don't roleplay.


 Are you implying that we're.........uhh......ya know..


----------



## Meliz (Apr 4, 2008)

tentacle hentai with a bunny girl and a fox girl and a cat girl in the back.

then i traced it to "furdom" and then i found this place.

and i never wanted to leave ^^


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 4, 2008)

Calibrius133701 said:
			
		

> Are you implying that we're.........uhh......ya know..


Lol, no. That stuff up there is just information about me. Not reasons I doubt i'm a furry. ^^;


I tried taking personality tests online to see if I was a furry. But I coudn't really go by those, since there not that accurate. For a while before I knew what a furry was, I almost always wanted to want to add a fox tail and ears to most things I draw.


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 4, 2008)

i read somewhere about FA and then im like wuts that???? and that my whole life i have always been around dogs..that added to the furryness that is my life.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Apr 5, 2008)

KeatonKitsune said:
			
		

> Calibrius133701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then, yes. I could see how you would be considered a furry.
Also, there seems to be very few people that joined the furdom, or so to speak, that didn't find yiff art at first.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 5, 2008)

I read a ton of books like the redwall series, and a bunch of other books with animal/anthro protagonists. 
also did the running up the stairs on all fours and also i used to growl when i was angry

then one day, a friend in warcraft three asks me if i knew what a furry was, straight out of the blue
so that was my first real time seeing the fandom, kinda jumped on the whole concept because it appealed to me (for various reasons).  but i guess i'm not much of a furry, don't RP, fursuit, have a fursona, anything like that really...


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 5, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> about two years ago, CSI piqued my interest (bad I know, but I only saw the suits, I was doing homework and missed the entire show pretty much) then found yiffstar somehow.



in addition, I've been able to empathise with animals forever, and have been loved anthro stuff for as long as I can remember.


----------



## WolfAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess since I understood the furry ways of life. I've always felt connected to animals somehow (don't know if is crazyness xD), then I found out Yiffstar and FA and I was like: "I've found my home *rolls tear under right eye*"


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 6, 2008)

WolfAngel said:
			
		

> I guess since I understood the furry ways of life. I've always felt connected to animals somehow (don't know if is crazyness xD), then I found out Yiffstar and FA and I was like: "I've found my home *rolls tear under right eye*"



that was pretty much my reaction


----------



## Diti (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, that was mine too! 
And I began to realise I'm a furry when I identified myself as a penguin : I like fish, cold, the community behaviours, the shows of affection, etc.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 6, 2008)

I've always been kind of... Odd.  I've had a very special bonds with cats (in general) since I was very young, along with also being constantly fascinated by them. When I was younger I began to draw anthro without ever really knowing it (I was convinced that I was going to make staff for "Ghost's Anime Kitties", a site where the artists draw anthro-kitty versions of anime and game characters). The kitty-ness began reflecting in much of my art however, and didn't really go away for several years. After I stopped drawing for a while it stopped becoming such a habit and I went back to drawing a good mixture of things. 
However, I still had plenty of animal tendencies.  More recently I've taken to going up the stairs on all fours (It really is faster and more comfortable) and lounging in the sunlight, but I've always communicated with my cats via meowing, had an awful habit of chewing on anything that I can carry around in my mouth without looking odd (objects--metal pencil tops, soda tabs, straws, on occassion my fingernails...), and I love stuff animals. 
Also, as I understand it, I made lots and lots of animals noises as a small child.  My kindergarten teacher told my mom it was okay though--Apparently it was a sign of social-ness. XPXPXP

Anyways, when I met my first furry friend, I began to ask about the fandom with all of this in mind, and the more he described the more I began to think it was for me! After a while I finally decided that it was, and began to do some exploring for myself, and here we are now!

:Edit because I got off topic and forgot what thread this was, hen remember right as I clicked "post" -.-:


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 10, 2008)

Rainbowshaven said:
			
		

> Also, as I understand it, I made lots and lots of animals noises as a small child.  My kindergarten teacher told my mom it was okay though--Apparently it was a sign of social-ness. XPXPXP



I made loads of animal noises too. My parents thought i was crazy. Still do, as a matter of fact (but now i agree with them! ) Also, i got attacked a while ago, and bit the person attacking me! I didnt realise what i was doing until i had been clamped to his hand for nearly 5 mins! It was awesome, everyone was just like "?" and i just hid under my table for the rest of the lesson!


----------



## Jack (Apr 10, 2008)

I have actually always acted somewhat animal like. but I did not know about the furry fandom untill this year and then I started drawing furry art and thats when I knew this is where I belong.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I heard of Furries nad then I watched Looney Toons. Bugs Bunny made me realize I was a furry. And I alsoseem to love anything with talking animals(REDWALL FTW)


			
				Jonnaius said:
			
		

> Rainbowshaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive also bit people when they attacked me


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Apr 10, 2008)

I have my story in my info on my FA profile.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 10, 2008)

when i made an account on the main site and browsed the artwork strait away


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 12, 2008)

I trace it back to when I was 10, watching Tiny Toon Adventures, and found Babs Bunny hot.

Just didn't know about furries as a community until I was 19...

=^.^=



			
				Jack said:
			
		

> I have actually always acted somewhat animal like.



same goes for me as well!

=^.^=


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 13, 2008)

Jonnaius said:
			
		

> Rainbowshaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you bit his hand for _five minutes_?

in _class_?!


----------



## Turioko (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, I've always acted with similar traits, loved the art, (Walking up stairs on four legs, sleeping in a ball, shaking to dry, ect.) but it was VG cats that started it all. I was reading the F.A.Q.'s and I came across the question: " Ewww Furry " And I didn't know what that meant, I also had a friend on Gaia who says that he's a Furry, so I wikipedied it.  It's only about a month ago  I realized that I was one, and thats mainly because of the following: " Fur Affinity, Hell Hath no Furries, The Furry War on Youtube, and Fur Friends, the group of that made me realized I am one, so, I guess that kind've answers your question. ~Grey


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 13, 2008)

when my sis and i found out about furry fandom we were like "OMG! this fits us perfectly!" 
this furry stuff is fun 
i mean we always role-played kritters as kids (mom would yell at us to stop barking)
at halloween we were always an animal
we love animals
we love art
we were already really into athro art
so yeah when we found furry fandom we snggled ourselves right in.


----------



## arc_angel_wolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Ever since I could pick up a pencil, I knew I was a furry. I just never realized until recently that there was a name for it. I've always felt animal-like...as much as my mom dislikes furries, I know she's one too ^___^


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 13, 2008)

I loved Diseny a whole buch blah blah blah  then I heard about this group of people called furries who get made fun of and stuff on the internet and saw massive hate articles and youtube videos then I said "hmmm whats so weird about them?" Then did some research and GOOGLE images
Now im a furry =3


----------



## parsley (Apr 14, 2008)

It's fascinating to read this thread, as I'm still waffling over whether or not I'm a furry... My story is much the same as others'. I have always drawn dogs, foxes, wolves, frogs, and all manner of other animals. My friends have looked over my shoulder as I am doing homework and said, "you always draw dogs like that, don't you" and so on. When I was younger I loved books like Watership Down and Tailchaser's Song, I drew out complicated stories involving dog characters, always dressed up like an animal for Halloween, and constantly played games with my friends where we pretended to be animals up until my teenage years. I like to imagine myself as a dog, and animals have always been important to my identity. What kept me away from furry for so long was the anthro thing- It took me a long time to warm up to anthros, as I prefer animals which look like animals. After joining DeviantArt and seeing good anthro art, though, I now enjoy it. Actually, my friends and I used to make fun of furries... After my dogs died I realized just how important they were to my life, and how central animals were to my identity. I thought hey, why not do a Google search and find out a little more about this mysterious furry thing with the horrible stigma attached to it, maybe these people are like me... Then I found FA... And I found a community centered around creative expression and identification with animals, which is pretty cool. So I suppose that might just make me a furry.


----------



## Slayn (Apr 17, 2008)

Since I was nine I have loved animals and had tons of plushies at 10 I was looking for a wolf background and a website called wiki fur and I read the description and it sounded more and more like me every minute and thats when I found out that I was a furry.


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 17, 2008)

Wait Wait said:
			
		

> you bit his hand for _five minutes_?
> 
> in _class_?!



pretty much, yeah. The teacher was marking some work, and she doesnt look up when she's doing that. I didnt realise it was 5 minutes until someone said "we've only got 10 minutes left of the lesson, now". so i let go. The teacher hadnt realised I'd dissapeared under the table, either. The kid I bit couldnt write with his hand for the rest of the day! He deserved it, though. Honest.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 17, 2008)

well done
. I've never been able to go past a minute without someone noticing


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 18, 2008)

His hand tasted like raw sherbert lemons. >.<


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 18, 2008)

Jonnaius said:
			
		

> Wait Wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he didn't make any noise

no one tried to stop you

what theâ€“


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 18, 2008)

Wait Wait said:
			
		

> he didn't make any noise
> 
> no one tried to stop you
> 
> what theâ€“



Yeah. He just tried to unclamp my jaws. And everyone els ejust thought it was funny.


----------



## Toraie (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I got an FA account last year during the DigiArtistsDomain Request-A-Mon chat, and that's around the same time I learned what furry was, but I've always stared at animals and anthros when I saw them in movies or ads as a kid, and would think about myself looking like that. It was a yiff picture of Bowser and Flamedramon, found on Anthrosaur's site, by CyberGecko that hooked me, though.


----------



## eevachu (Apr 26, 2008)

Three months ago.  While listening to 2 Sense.  Looking at how much anthro there was in my deviantART gallery.

It was quite the, "Bloody hell! I'm a furry!" Moment.


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

Well growing up obviously there were TONS of anthro shows so that kinda helped.  Also, I'm a softy for animals, can't help it=/

I found furry after searching the term on the internets and found sites such as this.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 26, 2008)

i came across the furry fandom when some one sent me some furry porn as a joke and i liked it.


----------



## Arc (Apr 27, 2008)

I found a Furry-porn game on Newgrounds.
So I played it, and it was like:"Weee! This is awesome!"
The describtion of the game said something like: "Something for all you Furries"
I didn't know what a Furry is...so I looked it up and found the Fandom.
That was round about 6 months ago. And now I'm very happy to be a Furry.


----------



## tsenjinn (Apr 27, 2008)

High tail I think it was xD
Theres a ver 2 of it now Wolf xD
I think I discovered through old interweb pr0nz.
And in games like flyff i used to dress up in the kitty ears.
I thought it was cute.
Then it just lead on and on


----------



## NdRo (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, my favourite disney film when I was little was always Robin Hood, and it's still the only one I'll admit to liking, so there's always been indicators...
Anyway, a few years ago I discovered DeviantArt which was my first real exposure to furry art. My initial response was "Hmmm... well thats odd..." (in a good way mind). As time went on, I got into Second Life, my impression changed to "hey, this is ok". About a year ago I started to use DevArt for my own graphics design work, and I trawled trhough the Anthro gallery, thinking "Heh, this is kinda cool..." then it clicked that I was a furry, and I've been relatively happier ever since.


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm not a big fan of the phrase "realizing i was a furry" because that makes anyone sound like an aspie (no offense intended), but i'll just take it as "learning i really like anthropomorphic animals" like an insecure jerk 

in elementary school, my friends and i made up and drew our own characters, sometimes making comics with them interacting. i had a werewolf like guy with jedi-like powers who kicked butt. i named him lupercaleb, and that name stuck, haha..

i kept the character for a long time, and then eventually, i came across the VCL archive in my impressionable years. check-mated ]:


----------



## Madness (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a friend on AIM who one day sent me a piece of Furry artwork. I hadnt seen anything like it before and i was quite curious so i started asking him about it etc and in no time at all i had been converted to Furrydom ^_^.


----------



## Asnkoe (Apr 28, 2008)

I've always been curious and open minded to pretty much anything, looked at yiff in the past but never thought much of the other side to the fandom until I was invited into a conversation on MSN where I met a guy who showed me a couple youtube videos AC07 and such, havn't looked back - Definatley wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 29, 2008)

hmm maybe about jan 2007,Well I really like animals (specially wolves) and kinda anime-ish art ,and thought why not put both together and there BAM!! got hooked and realized it was furry


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, I don't fully remember because I've always been dangeriously furry (or scalie in my case), but I think it has something to do with my first girlfriend, before I realized I was gay. She was like some kind of furry mentor for me before I hooked up with her, and she taught me lots of stuff, everything from whatever the hell a furry is to the wonders of yiff.

She did a lot for me indeed, but we had to break up because both of us were being pricks to eachother. And I was a little TOO obsessed over yiffing after being introduced to it. And she was a bisexual who preferred girls. >_>

But I turned gay myself, so it's alright. She might've been cruel to me, but I'll always be grateful for what she did. :3

All these events too place in 2005, BTW, so I've been in the fandom for 3 years. Never really started to show my face in the fandom before a year and a half ago, though. And not even then I was very known, I've only started browsing all the furry sites I can come across last year.


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 29, 2008)

I realized early April, Well it April, So this month 
I think it was accualy while I was baby sitting, My neice was watching Little Bear :O
You know that show with Franklen the turtle.
After that she wanted to watch more, I found a movie ** Well a DVD with a few episodes
Its not like I didnt like furry befor, But I accualy seriously noticed it that day,When I got home I started to look around DA,(Ive had my DA for over a year and didnt do ONE THING! Untill like the 15th, And all I did was favorite a few things)

I stumbled across Fur Afinity by DaGras, But I cant find that name here, Ill ask for hers on DA.

Ive been trying to find a good show with furrys, Like not a little kids show, Somthing like Better Days by Jay Naylor, But not a comic ",


----------



## Icarus (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw my first nekkid dragoness and said, "well now ya know, that's not bad at all."  Then pawed furiously.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 29, 2008)

Icarus said:


> I saw my first nekkid dragoness and said, "well now ya know, that's not bad at all."  Then pawed furiously.


hahaha


----------



## D4saken1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Who said ive realized anything :3 *pouts lips and makes kissy motions* I am a person who loves to live in denial.. just like my manscapades x.x dont tell the ladies about that, especially the ones who want to take you to yaoi con just to see you get molestered.


----------



## Greyscale (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmm....

I was browsing through DeviantArt one day and I came across an anthro sheep. I thought it was kinda hot. I soon forgot about it, however.

Then last week I got bored, and started looking up random topics on the internet. I soon came across some more anthro art and and a reference to Furries. I did some more digging, found an ass load of yiff, and finally came across FA.

I've allways found talking animals cute, but I didn't really know about the whole fandom thing untill recently. It wasn't untill today that I actually admited it to myself, I am a Furry.


----------



## Entlassen (Apr 30, 2008)

Emperor, I love hearing these stories...

It was back in the 9th grade. I came home from school, and everyone was gone, so I decided to have a little fun on the internet, 'if ya know what I mean'. And before you know it, I ran into some Krystal 'fanart.' And boy, was I freaked out for the next week.

I remember thinking that, if a girl offered to have sex with me, I wouldn't oblige, because she wasn't a, erm, vixen. I had all sorts of weird ass (well, probably not weird at this point, or to anyone on this forum) fantasies...and I figured I must have been the only one on the planet who had this obsession with fox anthros...well, and the people that did the fanart, but that's besides the point.

Then the suppression came. I remember just browsing through this one forum I frequented, and came across a topic about furries (I had no idea they were called that, or that there were more people like me). So naturally, I clicked on it, and learned what it truly was that I was so obsessed with. Of course, everyone on the said topic was saying how much they fucking hated 'those damned furries'. 

So, basing my life off of what a few random d00ds on teh intarwebz thought, I decided I would try to suppress these feelings. For the next two years, I almost always brought up the topic of furries, and how much I hated them. I didn't want people to realize the truth.

Eventually, I gave up. A few months ago, in fact. I figured, being bitter all the time probably wasn't doing me much good, so it was at that point, I decided to wear my tail to school (I don't anymore, though. Fucking Bro Kids kept tearing it off). I just didn't care anymore. And, quite frankly, I guess all my friends didn't really think any less of me. Well, some of them did, but they're a bunch of fuckheads.

I don't want my family finding out, though. My dad is...from the old world, shall we say...


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> It was back in the 9th grade. I came home from school, and everyone was gone, so I decided to have a little fun on the internet, 'if ya know what I mean'. And before you know it, I ran into some Krystal 'fanart.' And boy, was I freaked out for the next week.



Lawl Pandaf knows what you mean 

I never like Krystal Fan art, Probably cause she wasnt in Star Fox 64 (fun game ) Or Slippy


----------



## Arden (Apr 30, 2008)

I was a thereian first around 9th grade  .... decided hangin out with furs = fun so yeah ....


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 3, 2008)

My story has the roots and the catalyst. The roots to me getting into furry fandomm  as I see it now, lies in Disneys Robin Hood, Starfox and Oliver and company. Now these somewhat laid dormant in me for a long time, untill a few months ago when browsing /b/ and found this.






This was the catalyst. Sometime after I saw that. I saved it in my pictures folder and would sometimes just randomly pull it up and look at it. Then on a wednesday after my guitar lessons, I went to fchan /c/ board and starting building up a furry art folder on my computer. After saving a few pictures I realized that I like this...I was a furry. Now during this time I was a member of a community that was(and still is) furry hostile. I had been slipping away from the community for some time, but at a slow rate. After they found out I was a furry (I typed in the wrong chat that I was a furry) hate soon followed. And well, the rest you guys can make it out on your own. I joined FA, made a profile and got into the fandom. 

As I see myself as furry, I see myself as a casual one. The one who looks around for art, reads the comics and RP's from time to time. I would like to start my own webcomic (preferably with someone else, who can draw^^), but with my art skills it would look like a cheap knock-off of XKCD.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

Awww Ishnuvalok

Oh well.  Anyone who has found out I'm furry online just goes really?  Oh.  And then they just don't care or ask about it=/

Helps knowing them awhile, then their first impression is based off you and not just stereotypes^.^


----------



## Kickapoo (May 4, 2008)

Mine is much more recent I guess.  I've heard of furries for a long time, with much negativity towards them, and I must say at times it seemed very odd and sometimes made fun of it.  *SORRY, ducks down begging*  A year ago I started submitting art into Deviantart.com, and would sometimes browse some art.  I was into art at a very young age.   I came across some of Jennifer Elwood's very attractive pieces of furry art.  I instantly faved those and would go back to them, alot.    I soon got the idea of trying it myself, and soon got into the fascination of drawing more and more furry related artwork.  I always had a deepseeded love of natures and animals, I'm very much a tree-hugger and I love pets.  Well sure enough I found a link  to this site.  I instantly fell in love and can't get enough of it.  I love the plethora of original art, depicting nature, animals, and some lustful interests as well.(to be honest)  So now I consider myself a furry, but no one else really knows except you all.  Maybe I'll have enough courage to let some of my closest friends knows, and some of them are pretty unique themselves so it would probably be ok.  Sorry for being so long, but I'm just letting it all out...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Awww Ishnuvalok
> 
> Oh well.  Anyone who has found out I'm furry online just goes really?  Oh.  And then they just don't care or ask about it=/
> 
> Helps knowing them awhile, then their first impression is based off you and not just stereotypes^.^



You know the "me getting turned on by the community" would go great with some art showing me all pointed out and hated with "A tout le monde" in the backround...but thats a bit overkill ^^.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 4, 2008)

Arden said:


> I was a thereian first around 9th grade  .... decided hangin out with furs = fun so yeah ....



Since 8th grade-ish myself. Though it was catalyzed by the fandom, I always had a connection with cats, but the spark never really ignited until I found the fandom. So to me my therianthropy and Furry-ness are intimately connected


----------



## Penhaligon (May 4, 2008)

(*ahem* directly copy-pasted from a thread i tried to start that was basically the same as this one Â¬_Â¬)

ANYHOO

As for me, I've felt a sort of closeness to wolves since I was a kid (I remember reading stuff like White Fang when I was very young, and wanting to form a 'pack' with my friends lol)... and then I sorta forgot about it for years, until very recently when my interest in it became re-kindled...

(ps please excuse me if i'm using stupid terminology for everything >.< )


----------



## ferretsage (May 5, 2008)

I always, even as a kid, saw some of the anthropomorphic characters on TV as a type of hypermasculinized human being. I always watched only the cartoon shows with only anthro characters in them. It wasn't the fact they were cartoony that turned me on, so much as it was the fact they were anthro.

Then I found furry. People who make their own anthro characters and imagined they were them. I enjoyed many of these characters much more than I liked the mainstream cartoon ones. Some of the makers of these characters even attempted to work toward attaining their character's image in real life. I can respect that -- only get one chance to live and become what you truly feel or attain what you desire.


----------



## LordKilcote (May 5, 2008)

Well when I was young (can't remember how young) I realized that I like animals more then most people, and one day while reading stories on google groups I found a link to yiffstar.com, and decided that I was one of the furry community.

-=}{=-LordKilcote-=}{=-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2008)

Well, probably a couple years ago, when i first came online and came across the artwork ^^, been furry ever since.


----------



## Seas (May 6, 2008)

About 8 years ago, I didnt know there was anyone else, having this feeling like they are connected to an animal that they have never heard of(or anyone else basically)....
About 2 years ago I found out that there is quite a number of people with the same ideas.....


----------



## Springdragon (May 6, 2008)

Hm.. well, if you're gonna read this, I suppose you should settle in for story time.

I live in a rather...stressful.. environment. (One of my parents is very... um... angry and the other is on the other side of the planet for about half the year. Completely understandable, but it doesn't change the result.)

I was a really violent kid, and I've had basic combat training (Grampa tied an old knife to a broom handle and said "Here. Go play.") and some survival training and at some point, I realized that not only are most humans bigoted, egotistical, and incapable of objectivity, because of their species, they are also physically pathetic. Can't run, no fangs, no claws, no fur, no pawpads, little olefactory sense. Absolutely pathetic. At that point, not being killed was a pretty big priority, so in order to convince myself that I could withstand my environment (something which seemed pretty impossible), I started to believe that I wasn't human. Instead, I wanted to be a wolf. A wolf is social, but it's also very stoic. It upholds obligation to the pack the way I was expected to serve and obey my family, but it can also defend itself. It runs fast, has teeth, and it's smart. Furthermore, a wolf is stronger, smarter, and deadlier than a dog. I suppose that instead of really believing myself a wolf, I wanted to be the wolf version of what all the other human kids were, the better, wilder version.

I make full use of my sense of smell. As limited as it is, you can still get a lot of information if you pay attention instead of just separating the smells into 'bad' and 'good'. I started walking digitigrade and to this day, I have no idea why more people don't do it. It's physically possible, and my balance is a lot better for it, although I still wish I had a tail to even things out. I've been like this since I was 6 or so, and by now I'm instinctively on my toes when I'm sparring or playing DDR. I can't do it flatfooted. I'm lucky I have strong teeth because I started carrying things in  my mouth and biting things to cut them. I figured out how my body relates to a canine body, so I'd be mobile on all fours. I spent summer vacation racing around the backyard harnessed to a sled and as many weights as I could find (sometimes other kids) and now I can walk, trot, pace, and gallop without much difficulty, although I never figured out how to canter. Thinking that I was a wolf made me quite strong, I think. I wanted to test myself, prove myself more durable than everyone else, since I had to meet expectations that were stricter than everyone else. If I was normal, I wouldn't have been able to do it. (Of course, I've since realized that the intelligence distribution is about the same in every species that hasn't been domesticated. Smart people are normal too, there's just a lot less of them. The same logic can be applied to gay people.)

Let's go back to the first sentence. I was a really violent kid with combat training and survival training. I also thought I was a wolf. Unarmed wolves are many times deadlier than unarmed humans. This was bad. First, I had no empathy for things that I did not consider members of my own species (this has since been altered to "people who are not at my level of functioning"). I wasn't afraid to kill, except that I'd get in a lot of trouble at home and Mr. Alpha Wolf (the teacher) wouldn't be very happy with me. Second, wolflike play is a lot more conducive to combat skills than human play. All that shuffling around on all fours, plus being digitigrade meant I had good footwork and I could wrestle. I knew how to use all of my limbs. Third, I had teeth. I had teeth and I wasn't afraid to use them. Teeth, as you probably know, are much more effective than punches. You don't have to hit a weak spot to draw blood. In fact, you can tear into someone's leg about as easily as you can eat a chicken drum. Blood usually scares the other kid, which means that I won. I seriously injured two kids (and then went home and got seriously injured until I figured out not to draw blood).  To compound the problem, I read White Fang. After that, my goal switched to becoming an efficient and resilient fighting animal, and I figured being a wolf was the way to go with that. I suppose it doesn't help that the other kids would bait me because I was weird and violent, and I'd lock my neck forwards, snarl and bare my teeth, and they never got the message.

At that point, I wasn't really a furry at all. I suppose you could say I became wolf out of necessity, but I was definitely quad. In 6th grade, I lost my depth perception, discovered that I could draw, and realized how important my hands are. In 8th grade, I discovered anime and adopted the persona of a black 4 tailed fox (Still quad). A fox demon isn't very strong in the beginning, but it will grow. If it can stay alive for long enough, it will become one of the most powerful forces in mythology, powerful enough to rival dragon-gods. I suppose the idea was "You can hunt me and hurt me now and I'll wait. When I'm stronger I'll be able to annihilate you." directed, again, at the ...angry... parent. In 10th grade I discovered DA, and anthromorphism. It became my superhuman ideal, all the strength of a wolf, but with hands to continue my craft. 

Home environment got crappier and more violent. I studied psychology and concluded that it's my fault because raising me is what made my parent crazy, but it's the parent's fault, because they very carefully planned my birth, life, and future income. (Yes, I am an investment. Unfortunately, I was born completely healthy and two months early, which means instead of being born right after graduation, I was born during final thesis paper-writing. Not good.) So its their fault I exist. Since the environment was so unstable, I became unstable, a shapeshifter. That's what I am now, without set gender, temperament, likes or dislikes beyond the general survival seeking tendancies of any mammal. I don't know if I'm furry, but what I know for sure is that I'm definitely not human. I'm not that weak, but I sometimes find it beneficial to pretend to be. As for form, the closest I can come is a wolf-dragon. Massive, powerful quad with thick fur, big fangs, antlers, and most importantly, hands. His paws are the perfect constructional blend of weight-bearing paw and dexterous hand, with foldable palm and an opposable thumb that is kept tucked away while running. I am not just a blend of traits, I have good original biological design. At the same time, my other type of likable personality needs to be accounted for, so I have a pet personality, a humanoid, small, cute, female thing with lots of optimism and little philosophical ability. To the rest of the world, it looks like she's in control because she's the human, but no. Big powerful Wolvendragon is the brains of the operation.

And there you have it. Complex menagerie of survival mechanisms = dynamic gloop of nothingness. Sometimes, I curse what I've become, but the rest of the time, I love the power rush. (Granted, I am an egotistical jerk, but I'm good at pretending I'm not.)


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (May 6, 2008)

Well... I believe I fall more closely under the category of 'furfag' rather furry.
13-14?


----------



## BlueVmon (May 7, 2008)

Wow, honestly It's been a long time since I knew. As pathetic and clichÃ© as it sounds, it was thanks to PokÃ©mon to make me realise I was a furry. My first real orgasm that I knew about was over Charmander... I think it was after that when I became very aroused by it. I didn't have an internet connection then and it had to of been a few years later until I discovered the furry fandom.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (May 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've always been a furry, but it was only recently that I came to realize it wasn't all about the stereotypes, which I had always heard from people I knew. Then I met a girl who was a furry, and she kind of showed me the truth behind it, and since then, I've really found a place among the community. I embrace it and educate others. I've just always loved animals, always loved drawing animals more than people, and have always like the more anthromorphic races in movies and games.


----------



## Snickers (May 9, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago I finally labelled myself a furry, even though I was already externally by other people a furry. Before that I was just a furry fan and had great affinity for furs.


----------



## Bambi (May 10, 2008)

When: About around the age of 10 -- I was role playing as a black Jackal in this fictional environment called Rhy'Din (an AOL People Connections RP). I didn't know about furries in general until about around the age of 14, when my sister stumbled upon the Fandom and started toating me out to local meets.

How: When I was RP'ing as an animal more then a human. XD


----------



## WetWolf (May 10, 2008)

i was always a furry , i just didnt know what one was until 17. i found out by surfing the net for things that caught my fancy and stumbled upon furry-furry.com and i was like omg people like me... i thought i was all alone and everything but im not and ive never been happier. my family on the other hand has shunned me for being a gay furry XD


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> my family on the other hand has shunned me for being a gay furry XD



Bad to hear that...

My mom is sometimes just terrifying open hearted about homosexuality...
We were talking about me marrying a nice girl someday or not...
And then she just came up with: "Oh...you don't know...maybe it could be a nice guy instead"
I said: "I am pretty sure this won't happen" (Because I am straight, you know)
But she were just like: "You never know until you try it."


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

It was a really bad experience almost caused me to lose my optimistic outlook on life if it wasnâ€™t for my mate. My stepdad and sisters were cool with it. But my mom and my biological dad were not
My mom loved me to death I loved her just as much to. Not only was she my mom but she was my best friend. She was a cop and a detective but when I was living with her my dead beat dad dropped me and my sisters on her and took on his new family. My mom couldnâ€™t afford to support us all. my sisters were 16 and 18 I was 6 my sisters got jobs to help mom but it was still never enough we lived in a small house next to a ressaca (non pretty lake) the house was drafty and had carpet from the 60's XD lime green shag... and parts of the house had plywood floor it was kinda scary because half of the house was on the ground and the other half was on stilts about 15 feet off the ground. The house was long but small XD. Well my mom got fired for stealing money from evidence and busts to help feed us and stuff. Then things started to get better for some odd reason... all of a sudden we had cable and awesome food and a super Nintendo!!! And my mom was taking me to Houston to see the rodeo there. We rode the bus and at the checkpoint was where the happiness ended... My mom had started to traffic drugs to support us. She only wanted to do it once for the money so she could feed us until she found another job. I woke up to a border patrol agent tapping me on the bus asking me to come with him. I had 3 kilos of cocaine in my bag... later I learned that that was her 3rd trip and she finally got caught, she was finally safe. She had wanted to get out after the first run, she told them she was done. They had come into our house and my sisters told me this 4 men one in each of our rooms and two in my moms my sisters woke up I didnâ€™t but I saw them leave. Each had a gun to each of us and the leader guy Mario (he seemed cool but I guess not) told my mom to tell him again that she was quitting. My mom had to do what she had to basically feed us and keep us alive. Needless to say my mom went to jail. I spent the next 5 miserable years with my dad.

My real dad which sometimes I canâ€™t bring myself to call him that was a dick... my whole childhood I was basically alone. My mom was in jail and my dad had his own "new" family with my step mom. I hated him, I canâ€™t count the time I literally slept with the dogs outside. He lives out in the monte (Brush lands) I lived with him for 5 years I slept on a couch in the living room all I had were my cloths and a shoebox of toys thatâ€™s all. I would go to school where I had no friends *I lived a really sheltered life from things like TV and other people I lacked social skills to make friends* I would go to school, eat breakfast there eat lunch there, then walk home. There I would feed our 13 dogs (dad was a dog breeder) and do my chores then I would spend the rest of the day with the animals because they seemed to be the only living things ever happy to see me. If I ever got in trouble I would get basically beat... usually with random objects...lol I hate spatulas jk XD. But I canâ€™t count the times that I would wait until shower/bedtime to go into the house and I would try to open the door but it would be locked... I was too scarred to knock on the door for fear of a beating so I would sleep with the dogs or in a tree by the dogs. I was terrified of the dark outside but I got over it quick. I loved it though when the alpha female had her puppies I was the only person allowed to touch them. If anyone other than me would try to touch or get them the rest of the pack would bite them. My dad hated me for this... but it was cool seeing my dad bitten really badly by Cody XD and then her bring her puppies over to me. it was funny I loved being with them (probably why I am a furry) I knew I was the weakest member of the pack because when I would feed them and the puppies were really young Cody would bring the puppies to me because I would sit by a tree and watch them eat and wait for them so I could play. But ive always had a submissive personality so I kinda liked being the bottom.

So growing up basically with horses (grandfather was a horse breeder) and dogs, and watching them mostly my entire life. Learning all kinds of cool things about them and everything (itâ€™s how I learned about sex too) is probably why Iâ€™m so attracted to the furry fandom. I always wished I was one of the dogsâ€¦ and here with all of you guys I can kinda finally feel like one in a way, but my family finding out wasnâ€™t in the plans at the moment. My mom who is so cool as always is cool with it now she just doesnâ€™t want to talk about it but my dad cant stop giving me the GOD CARDâ€¦ As for the rest of my fammily they just kinda ignore me... 

omg im so sorry for the massive irrelevant rant


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 11, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Bad to hear that...
> 
> My mom is sometimes just terrifying open hearted about homosexuality...
> We were talking about me marrying a nice girl someday or not...
> ...



Lol, same with my mother.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

lol u guys are lucky my mom freaked out i tried to talk to her she said she wanted to kill me *she was seriouse too, and she has guns* im glad she is over me being a gay furry XD


----------



## Snickers (May 12, 2008)

Im bisexual, but since im female I dont think its as controversial as if I was a male. Males do get a harder time o.0


----------



## Takun (May 12, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Bad to hear that...
> 
> My mom is sometimes just terrifying open hearted about homosexuality...
> We were talking about me marrying a nice girl someday or not...
> ...





Ishnuvalok said:


> Lol, same with my mother.



You are lucky.  Though my mother has shifted to, if you bring home a guy I'll still love you and won't be mad.

:SCORE:

cause...that's all she's going to get.


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

my dad said he would shoot my mate and me if i brought him on his property...... i hate him...*is gonna yiff my mate on his property at 2 am in the morning one day XD*


----------



## Aldog076 (May 12, 2008)

Fucking a, WetWolf some hard shit u had to go through


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 12, 2008)

bummer wet, I have reletives like that who are currently unenlightened.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (May 12, 2008)

I found furries back in November 2004 while looking for webcomics and stumbled across Jack the comic. I stuck around the forums there and started doing some furry roleplaying, ended up really liking it and thats that.


----------



## Inky Neko (May 19, 2008)

Assuming that this is still on topic- I skipped a few pages since I'm a lazy bum and noticed that the topic seems to have changed- I think I've been a furry for a while, well depending on your definition I suppose. I used to be really into Animorphs when I was around 10, and thought one day "So...what would happen if they got stuck half way through?" I doodled my idea, badly, and ended up making Tally, a character that I suppose I could say was my first fursona, but over sometimes I separated myself from her. Now she's just another one of my characters, an important one, but I don't consider her part of my identity anymore. Not in that aspect anyway.
As far as my interaction with the furry community, starting to sniff around here a few days ago is my first dabbling in it. I've had friends before that portrayed themselves as anthro characters, but, eh, definetions are vague. I don't know if I'd call them furry, or if I'm really a furry, but I see this has already been discussed, and I feel no desire to start up the discussion/argument/debate again.


----------



## Intruder (May 20, 2008)

It all started with a flash game I found on /f/ one fateful night about 3 years ago. It was a yiff game and I found it quite fappable. I started looking for other sources of furry and slowely getting more and more into it. I realized I was one when I found that there was a whole community of furries and started to draw some anthro(non-yiff) myself.


----------



## Monak (May 20, 2008)

Oddly enough I have been me since i was 5 , I drew a picture in the 1st grade and when looking at it I just knew thats who I really was , so I have been a fur for 15 years , I remember when I was 8 I asked my mother if I could write Monak on my Christmas stocking and she asked me why I would put something stupid like that on there , I said something along the lines like cause its cool.  needless to say I was completely shocked one day when I was surfing the net 3 years ago to find that there were others like me.


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 20, 2008)

I first realized what furryism waswhen I found a link to FA from a friends profile. I found out 
 that i really connected here was when my 3 best friends stopped being best friends and just started being dicks. I saw an email that really struck a chord in my brain.
"Furries are people who are rejected by conventional society, and connect more with animals than with people because animals wont judge them."

In my mind, this is very, very, true.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 20, 2008)

When I was browsing through Yahoo about a decade ago looking for images of werewolves... and came across gay furry porn by _The Werewolf_. And I didn't feel freaked out at all, but curious. Really curious. The next two artists I found were Paf and Nakira/Wookiee (all on the same site, no less).

The rest sort of fell in together. Those three artists are the people to blame for everything I am today. =P


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2008)

I've always liked cartoons with furries in such as the looney toons, from a very young age, got more into furryness when i got online a few years ago, but from my early teens i knew i liked something different to most others.


----------



## Karuge (May 23, 2008)

I have pretty much been a dragon all my life. It began from old cartoons which had dinosaurs and dragons, from that it developed to especially dragons and so on BUT i didn't discover yiff untill i was 15 or 16 years old...i'm currently 18 but yeah, i was underage and watching yiffy pics 83~

Like i told in another thread over here, i felt a huge bond to all kinds of scalies and i cried as a kid when i got told that dinosaurs are extinct xD


----------



## harry2110 (May 23, 2008)

I was always intrested in anthro animal, but I first relieved it when I was 12 years old.


----------



## railroad (May 23, 2008)

when i got one year making anthro art and was so curious of seeing this page ( before that i didnt notice XDDD)


----------



## Wovstah (May 23, 2008)

Furry kinda happened for me when I met my friend Pyro in highschool.  I just knew I drew animal characters; she introduced me to the fandom. <3


----------



## Otokage (May 27, 2008)

To be honest, I accidentally found some yiff and... I really liked it... *blushes and giggles*. I didn't think I was a furry until then, but... I dunno, I kinda lost my flare for humans and it turned to furries instead.


----------



## RailRunner (May 27, 2008)

It tarted with an article I found in Popular Science about photoshopping getting more and more convincing.  I looked up one of the site they mentioned (worth1000, for those keeping score) for lulz one day.  Eventually, I stumbled upon the "Beastiality" contests and thought "you know what?  That's...okay."  Then I got bored with seeing the same pics over and over, and so a few google searches later, I was hooked.  This was all about 3 years ago, and only recently have I started interacting with the online communtiy at large.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (May 27, 2008)

When I met this girl from an online dating service and realize she was a furry, and then realized that there were a lot of cool people in the fandom, and it wasn't what a lot of people thought it was (those bad stereotypes). I kind of realized that my interest in animals and anthromorphic cartoons and characters pretty much made me one myself, so here I am.


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 29, 2008)

I played Star Fox and SSB when they first came out, damnit. After a few years I thought that I'd use the magical internets to look up Star Fox fan art. On a picture a person asked what the name was for these 'creatures' and someone else replied "They're called Anthropos."

A visit to Wikipedia later and I found a website. I started getting into the fandom, spreading my existence to other sites, and now here I am!


----------



## Minu (May 29, 2008)

Ah, I found therianthrophy first, but I knew I'd only be fooling myself to flat out claim that I was a therian.  Then I had some 'random' flaming and targeting during an odd time on a community when... everyone got admin powers(and it took weeks to fix x_x and someone mentioned that it could've been someone not liking furries, and hence going after me... I was confused and dropped it for awhile.  Eventually realised that furry was my happy little niche!

But really, I've been attracted to furry related things all through life(Not some of the more... risque things, though =p) and I was practically destined to stumble on it someday!


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

There was no definitive point in which I had a light bulb turn on above my head and have the urge to yell "Eureka!"  It was probably when I went into the active search for anthro related art work and was exposed to the Bernal bunnies, when he had his free site(talk about old school), and then the role-playing and all coming together with going to my first convention.


----------



## LordWibble (May 31, 2008)

From an early age, I would read the Redwall novels nonstop. (I still have a complete collection). Almost all of the books I read involved animals, and I used to fantasize about being one.Now, I was one of those people who thought 'furry' meant 'zoophiliac' (sorry guys). Then about a month ago, on another forum, I stumbled across a link to Wikifur.com. I realized that perhaps furry didn't mean what I thought, and looked further into it. I realised that this pretty much was me, started looking at some art, reading stories, then about 2 days ago I stumbled across this place. That is the story of my furryness up till now.


----------



## LemuriaShadow (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, it was probably a big hint that I was obsessed with drawing half-human half-animals starting when I was in the third grade.


I didn't -really- realize it until a few months ago when I sat up mid-secks and told my boyfriend that if we were furries, we'd be doing it in the grass outside. ... Then we went and did it in the grass outside.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always liked cartoons and stuff, so it's what attracted me to join FA, though I don't consider myself a furry. I don't like furry porn :\ unless it's comedic, and I don't have a fursona, really. Just like the art.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

when i was REALLY little like preschool i acted like a dog alot ( i mean barking and on all 4's in class  at times ) not sure if thats cause i was a spactic child or not though
ive aways like games and stuff with animlas in it 
sonic starfox banjo kazooie and so on
ive always been ever since i know of in to anthro and such and a bit later in to yiff once i found out what it was
recently i felt diffrent something changed 
so i began looking at animals in wikipedia and the porcupine sorta stood out among the pack so to speak


----------



## lawlzicantfindaname (Jun 18, 2008)

I realized about half a year ago when I was twelve. I'm thirteen now. 
I'm also not kidding about this.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm 14 realized when I was like 13 lol W/e yiff or die mayne.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 18, 2008)

Hack still questioning if you really are a furry XD


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

Let's see, I think my fascination with Anthros in particular started in the late 80's early 90's. The time when Rescue Rangers and Tailspin were on t.v. I didn't actually discover yiff till about 2-3 years ago while searching for kick ass wallpapers. It was at that time that I figured out that I had a thing for furries, but I didn't know I was one until about a month ago when I found FA.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Jun 20, 2008)

I found the elustrious Jeremy Bernal.

I was browsing an old hentai forum, and it was absolutely free content of any kind of hentai you could want. Great community, requests accepted. Large database. Came across a thread that said "furry yiff" on it, clicked it out of curiosity, and saw Bernals amazing artwork. Everything sort of evolved after many episodes after that. Been in the fandom for around a year and a half, now.


----------



## AdirondackWolf23 (Jun 20, 2008)

I've always like Bugs Bunny and other cartoon animals but it took a picture of Dinosaucers splashing each other and I did a search for Anthropromorphism and behold I found the Furry community.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

well....i am  an macro and....oh i better not say it :/


you will take me as an wierd freak then


----------



## Karukatsu (Jun 20, 2008)

4 weeks ago actually i was on another forum in ventrilo and my friend gave me a link to um well...X rated materials...I didn't think much of it at the time as a matter of fact i was disgusted till a few days later i lightned up to that fact and began my search i quickly ran into Teiran and his stories starting reading them then went to a fur site joined and it quickly spiraled into about 4 different sites and i guess thats where i am today...hehe.


----------



## Nastynate (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok so I grew up in the middle of no where and for a long time my best friend was a big german shepherd.  I allways wanted to be a dog no bathing no chores no home work all of that jazz.  A combination of that and the endless hours of rescue rangers tale spin and all the other cartoons I watched, programed me into thinking being an animal would be awsome. Fast forward to 14 years old.  My parents finally get the internet and I somehow stumble on the temple of luna the rest is history.


----------



## kawaiitoboe (Jun 21, 2008)

I suppose I was kind of born a furry. My family and friends were all animal lovers and throughout my childhood I have been surrounded by pets of all sorts. I was fascinated by animals at an early age, especially the concept of talking animals. I was very into things like tamagotchis, pokemon, digimon, etc. I would have crushes on cartoon animal characters like stan from hamtaro  (ughhh) and felix the cat, just as examples. fast forward a little into the future, in later elementary school I discovered anime and I started drawing in an anime style. I became really obsessed with catgirls and would draw lots of characters with animal ears and tails. Later I discovered an anime called Wolf's Rain, which sparked my interest in wolves and in the concept of animals having a human form. I became very interested in wolves and would often dream or fantasize about being a wolf, I would often compare my behavior to that of a wolf and I would get really happy if anyone else did as well. My wolf obsession remained throughout middle school. I was also very interested in comparing people I knew to animals and wondering that if reincarnation was real, which animal were they in a  past life? To sound even furrier, I would roleplay with my friend and we'd always roleplay as animals, pokemon or neopets. Meanwhile I continued drawing and writing about animals with human characteristics and vice-versa. Once I even put my arm into a fluffy scarf and thought "wow, wouldn't it be cool to make this into a full-body suit and look like a cat or something?". Yes, I seemed to be a furry without even realizing it.

Eventually I discovered the Furry fandom through an episode of CSI. At first it really freaked me out (as those of you who have seen it know, that CSI episode does not make furries look very appealing, also when I was little I had a fear of mascot outfits). My mom and I would joke around about how disgusting furries were, and I became a big furry-basher. One day, however, I was on  a virtual pet website and noticed that there were a lot of people who had "fursonas". I thought that this was a really cool concept so I looked it up and found out that it was connected to the furry fandom. As far as I had known, furries were nothing but 'pervs into beastiality and sex in animal suits'. But then I realized that maybe there was more to it than that, and I was judging it unfairly. Giving it a second try, I decided to look up furries on google and I spent a good few hours reading through wikifur to see what the furry fandom was really all about. Then I discovered yiff. It completely freaked me out at first and for a while furries remained in my "avoid like the plague" category. But deep down inside, part of me was still interested. So I looked again at some furry websites and videos on youtube, looked at some furry art (including yiff), and read some furry webcomics (good cheese, better days, DMFA, blackblood alliance, etc). Suddenly my views were beginning to change, and my interest in furries sparked. I started drawing more anthro art and started brainstorming ideas for a fursona. 

Finally I accepted my identity as a furry, and now here I am, posting my long boring story here on fur affinity. What a world!


----------



## Telnac (Jun 25, 2008)

When I was 14 (20+ years ago, yikes), a friend of mine (with far more artistic talent than I could hope to have) doodled a dragon, and I found I couldn't get the drawing out of my mind.  Since then, I started to collect dragon-related stuff.  I don't know when I first heard the term "furry" but by then, I already knew I was one.


----------



## Snowden (Jun 25, 2008)

When I first started to read JACK webcomic. I found out the they had forums and I registered and it went on from there. In December 2007 I became a furry. I just really liked the artwork.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

started as pretty much a zoo, then i found the furry art, i loved the artwork and got more and more involved in the fandom, now im an UBER fur, been one since 2005 :3


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 25, 2008)

I was a fan of the artwork long before I knew what a furry was, or more appropriately a scaly ^.=.^  I'd seen quite a bit of clean stuff in the online community (or edited versions of Fluke's work in particular, I love his couples portraits) I was a part of and felt right at home with the idea.  Slowly I learned of the various websites dedicated to the furry fandome and have enjoyed several of them very much (fchan anyone?)  Now finally I've just begun contributing to the furry community via my artwork, though no yiff just yet.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 25, 2008)

My whole family loves animals.  I grew up watching movies like the animal version Robin Hood, The Jungle Book, and such. Then, I saw a non yiff pic of a anthro and drew some of my own, not knowing anything about the fandom, I didn't even know what a fursona or what furry was.

Then one day when I was as bored as hell, I thought back to that word "fursona".  I searched google to find out what it meant.  Poor me ended up viewing one of those "Yiff in Hell Furfags" websites, that was making a huge fuss about the fandom. I found out what fursona meant and took alittle offence to the website, that's when I first realized my furrism.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 25, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> well....i am  an macro and....oh i better not say it :/
> 
> 
> you will take me as an wierd freak then



i highly doubt that.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 26, 2008)

I am not entirely sure, but I do recall that all the fantasy characters I had childhood obsessions with were furry, and also realized that I had the same 'arousing' feelings/actions as I do now with furries. I had a very large period of time where I was obsessed with a certain furry character in 5th grade. That was pretty much how things went for my first several years.

About a year later from that was when I began to get into anime/manga, which drew me more into the concept of talking animals an such. But it was at the end of my 8th grade year when I started getting more aroused to specific furry characters, yet I still did not know exactly why I was feeling this way (I honestly didn't think much of it thought). By the time I already had a few characters that I was attracted to, that was when I started to draw them - Starting with others creations and then onto my own after I had gotten better at it. It was about 2 years ago when I finally found out about the term 'furry' and the fandom behind it. By then, I had developed a strong bond with my interest, and shortly afterwards was when I first joined the fandom. 

So, thats it in a nutshell.


----------



## Helc (Jun 26, 2008)

Artists Karabiner and Greenmonkey, back on the old VCL site. I was making a anthro-like character for yaoi rpgs and came across vcl. I eventually discovered the whole furry fandom.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 26, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> well....i am  an macro and....oh i better not say it :/
> 
> 
> you will take me as an wierd freak then



Unlikely. Even if you tell us you're into scat or something really extreme like that I don't think anyone will mind unless you start waving it around all time, which I doubt you would.

You can open up if you want to, the risk is insignificant over here.


----------



## kathangaroo (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, you can time your yiff sessions to see which kinds average faster, thats how I found my preference. As for me I was having a debate with myself about which animal I liked best, and at the time I was watching FOX news. I then decided that the fox was my favorite. Later, I looked it up and a foxfire is an erratic flame, thinking I was original I added an extra x to it and lo and behold, I found Foxxfire's gallery. (Great site) This rediscovered my love of animals and therefore found myself engrossed in the Fandom.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, it all started on 4chan, three years ago, when I was 13ish. Maybe younger, I dunno.
Well, I was fappin' to yaoi, yes, yes, a youngin' and all that, I just hit puberty early-ish, and I was like, hey sweet, that guys half cat-
wait, what?
why's everyone flaming the guy who posted this?
what on earth is a "fur-fag?" not to mention this, this "yiff?" they're speaking of!
Then it all came collapsing down around me and I realized that I fit the bill for being a furry. I didn't make an account here until a couple weeks ago, though.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 26, 2008)

I liked "cartoon animals" for as long as I remember myself, so I don't think there was really any point of "realisation".

The moment I realised I fall in furry category was the first time I tripped upon one of the artists on VCL.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 26, 2008)

I first realized half a year ago now, when a friend of mine said somebody's youtube got hacked and fucked up because the hacker thought she was a furry. So I decided to find out what all this furry stuff was and found that I am one. And I don't mean like "Hey, that seems kinda cool, I think I'll be a furry". It was more like "Holy hell.. I didn't know other people were like this! Looks like I'm one of these..".

So yeah, february is around the time I realized.


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

well i always liked animals and antho, but when i was 13 i was clicking on games on Newgrounds and it said in a reply to it that it was a furry game and not knowing what a furry was at that point i googled it and i said " wow this looks cool" and now im a furry


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

Any early animated 90s show/movie and so on with talking animals, and StarFox were partially to blame, but all my life, I always wondered why I wasn't born as an animal and had a tail. A bit of a spiritual thing maybe, but I won't get into that now. 

I heard the term "furry" online when I was 11, but had created my mewtwo fancharacter at the time and wasn't too interested. In my freshman year of high school, at 14 there was a unique guy I saw, and he was a furry artist. "Okay, now I'm interested." Created my fox character from there. I got more of that my heart going out to it of loving it feeling than with my mewtwo character. Learned a butt load of each nook and cranny of the fandom since. Now I'm where I'm at now with two main characters, the mewtwo one, Ultima Mewtwo, as his name goes, and my fursona, Shadow-Fox Kakuretsin.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2008)

I've always liked anthro animals but I just found out what furry was and that I was one about 16 days ago. I enjoy this website, I enjoy the people here, and I enjoy anthro art I've fell into the fandom hard and fast and I'm glad.


----------



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 2, 2008)

As far as i can remember i have had lots of plushies and were very affectionat about them and animals themself. I think i realised i was furry was when in an art class we were told to practise drawing Humanoid creatures.everyone else did a human but i drew what would evolve into a fursona.


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

Around November of 2005 I started looking up inuyasha fan art on the internet. I found a small website  http://www.dancingcavy.com/FanArt.html and thought it was really cool.
In Februaury of 2006 I tried to draw some furry comics but they were vey crappy so I stuck to writing storys. This went on until August of 2007 when I found this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbmpWa1ZVAI and thought "that sounds like me"! so I looked up "furries" on the internet and eventually came upon FA in August of 2007.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 12, 2008)

when I found out people make fursuits !


----------



## Key Key (Aug 12, 2008)

About a week ago. My boyfriend "came out of the closet." he didn't know how to tell me so he posted on here to have you guys tell me. Funny how things turn out if you have an open mind. He was afraid I would break up with him and think he's weird. I do think he is weird but then again we all are. Ironically enough it's the "normal" people who scare me but . I love him all the more.


----------



## ZeeDog (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't "realize" I was furry, I became one, when I was 15


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank god I found this topic, since i watch this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZdtEzqOwcc

I would have to saying I didn't really get into it till I started drawing anthro fox ( what I thought it would look like at the time as me ) sitting on the frontroom  sofa and it grew from there !


----------



## nicorahiah (Aug 19, 2008)

:l it all started i think 2 years ago when my friend (who is a furry) decided to play furry roulette with me/against my will. he would send me a random image from his "furry folder" over msn. mostly if not all were very explicit pictures of male furs. 

i wouldent really say im a fur. i do draw some furry art but other than that i consider myself a "friend of furs."  :3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I had been into yiff for the better part of a year before finding my friend (Glennjam) on this site. (I was doing a random google search on all of my friends screen-names, just to see what would come up) So I joined up. 

After a week or so, I began to look back at my life and noticed subtle things that I didn't notice or think was in any way furry. Like my (awesome) fang-like teeth, I never cut my nails, growl quite a bit, bite people now and again and I used to have dreams about my fursona (still do).

But yeah, I guess I'm one of those "spiritual" furs, as it seemed almost destined. Not to mention my fursona in my dreams practically guided my life.


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 19, 2008)

I've always loved anthropomorphic fantasy books, though they always featured ferals rather than anthros. But reading those from a very young age gave me a love for animals, and as a little kid I always wanted to be one. I've often imagined what it would be like if everybody was an animal on two legs, just like a human, though this was before I discovered the fandom.

So I've been "furry" for a while, I just didn't quite know the words for it. I stumbled across it on EncyclopediaDramatica of all things [lol] and then decided to look it up in a more... unbiased source. I eventually found FA, and began reading up at WikiFur, and here I am now.

I've never been one for yiff, though, or regular pornography-- not my type. But I love all the other art, and the movies, etc.

yeeey.


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Aug 20, 2008)

For me it all started when I was younger (about 5 to 7).

I used to watch disney like a religion, but I found I was particularly into the cartoons with talking animals. I used to play games where I was one, I used to long to be an animal. Then when I was in my early teens I started to get heavily into Sonic The Hedgehog, And when I was on a fan site I saw some dudes throwing around the word "furry" 

At the time I thought It was just a term for a sonic fan, but soon I realised what it ment. And then I realised I was one, and had been all my life.


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 20, 2008)

i realized i was a furry about a year ago

i lived with two other furries who were like brothers to me
they kind of confurted me

i've known since i was little that i love wolves
i feel some sort of connection with them

also, when i was little, i would growl when i was mad and yipp when a strong emotion overcame me
i still do to this day

sometimes i think more like a wolf than i do a human


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 20, 2008)

I realized around february. That was when I found out just what a furry was, at which point I realized "Holy shit.. these are just like.. me. .... AWESOME!!! XDD".


----------



## Alkaran (Aug 20, 2008)

When i was watching national geographic channel with my friend, There was a film about furries, i liked^^'' So after a month i began searching on youtube, and eventually i came on FA
My friend became fur for like.. a week ago now


----------



## Prophesy (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I've probably been a furry since I was only young, but I created my fursona when I was eleven. I seem to have always been able to make any cat trust me. For example, when my grandmother adopted a cat from a shelter, and it was so mistrustful it hid up the chimney whenever someone visited. I went to visit my grandmother and five minutes after walking in the door, I was kneeling on the floor stroking the cat.

Apart from that, I've just always been closer to cats than humans. I seem to miaow a lot, even when I'm not meaning to. Whenever I see a tree I want to climb it. I discovered furries a few months ago but insisted I wasn't one, until a few weeks ago. I'm a lot happier now I've accepted it. *Purrs*


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 21, 2008)

I was like 

"I'm bored"
"Wanna try something new"
"Hey!, I like animals!" 
"Hey!, I like furries!" 
"Yey! Let's make a fursona"

Yiff was never and is still not relevant to my interests XD


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 21, 2008)

I was always into shows,movies and books involving animals and never grew out of it, I still love watching cartoons.  I'd say it was around 1997 when I started to see that there was more to it than just "liking" the characters in some movies or books or shows.  About two years later I caught my first glimpse of the fandom and the rest is history.


----------



## Azmare (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmm l think l was about 10 or so when l really started appreciating art and such and wanted to learn heaps of stuff, l had at the time a mass fascination with werewolves and decided to look up art of that,which of course l found tf art and from here somehow to the fandom and FA which l'm glad l found


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 21, 2008)

Only one and a half year ago when I came across anthro artist and I really liked the look of characters so I continued research and fell in love with that type of art. But I was never found of ''adultish'' furry art.... I always found it... what's the word... rejective from my point of view? I don't know if those are right words.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 21, 2008)

I've always loved the concept of walking and talking animals.  I've loved Disney movies even when it seemed like the 'uncool' thing to be interested in.  I buy lots of animated movies and enjoy watching those more often than I do any other kind of movie, with exceptions like LoTR, Chronicles of Narnia and other cool fantasy things  

Also I seem to have been more interested in stuffed animals than others.  Taken very good care of the ones I've gotten, and never did grow out of sleeping with them.  Before knowing about furryism I took plushies with me to south korea, and to kuwait during the times I was in the Army.  While people found it odd that a grown man was still sleeping cuddled up with a stuffed orca was odd, I cared not.  I just cared about being comfy.

I also had a fixation with moogles from Final Fantasy, particularly my first FF I played, FF6 (which was FF3 for the SNES at the time I played it).  Moogles were awesome cute furry bear like things that walked and talked and fought with weapons.  Then my fursona name was born, as I was using the name 'Mog' that just didn't work as the name was always taken.  Someone called me Lilfurbal, exact spelling, and that fit very well.  Though my fursona isn't a moogle, the name was inspired from my love of moogles   If I get a second fursuit made it'd most likely be of a moogle though.

Now, all this has happened from when I was in middle school to high school to now, I am 25.  But I only just learned what furries were some months ago in about March I think.  I was posting on a Nintendo forum somewhere, or reading stuff on it and every now and then would see something like 'damn furries' or 'omg furries are scary'.  After seeing that enough times I was finally like, 'ok now, what the heck is a furry'.  Opened up google, typed in furry and was like 'oh my!  i am a furry'.  No hesitation went into that conclusion.  Now I'm about to go my first furry convention next week to MFM, though I've been to a number of furmeets and met a large amount of local furries in my city.  Also totally looking forward to getting a fursuit


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine is a little back story...Where i go to college i have a few friends but not to many....But in my dorm there was a few friends that i tried to fit in and well kinda felt left out....the other friends i still hang with. 

One night in my room i went into Second Life as a normal character and i hated it.....I uninstalled it and founded IMVU and the first time i went on i saw a little of the fandom but it wasn't hitting the try it out mood and plus it was dragging me away from assignments. So the second time i went back on to IMVU as a furry and well I got hooked then unistalled it because of distractions from homework...then i got hooked and first found FA online and other furry fandom spots and i love it.....The other half is that i was in boy scouts (eagle scout here) where we had an honor camping program that was based off native american tradtions...even down to the name.

So, you could say i have a spirit of an otter even though i act like one to...

That's my story.


----------



## Karegian (Aug 21, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I realized around february. That was when I found out just what a furry was, at which point I realized "Holy shit.. these are just like.. me. .... AWESOME!!! XDD".


 
Ha, you and me both...

I've been a furry all my life, but until about 2 weeks ago, I never even knew it existed...

Thank god for the internet eh? 

It was actually an advert for Orangina that I saw on TV that led me to find out about the fandom...watched it on YouTube, then saw a link for a "Furry Love" video...then I saw what I had been missing all this time...


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 21, 2008)

Karegian said:


> Ha, you and me both...
> 
> It was actually an advert for Orangina that I saw on TV that led me to find out about the fandom...watched it on YouTube, then saw a link for a "Furry Love" video...then I saw what I had been missing all this time...



Haha! Yep, that same Orangina ad had the same effect on me. Most people I know had the reaction of 'what the hell?' when they saw the ad, I actually thought it was great. If anything was going to awaken my interest in furry fandom it was that advert!


----------



## Kaku (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, for one, I'm not really a furry.
I've always loved animals, though. I've been a Pokemon fan since elementary school, and I've played Neopets since 5th grade as well. I've always loved toony drawn animal-like creatures.


----------



## Kaku (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, and I always loved Disney's "Robin Hood". 
Yay for generic fox furries.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 22, 2008)

i was found out i was a furry when i was browsing another forum and i stumble upon a furry section and little by little i posted in there and became a fur  it was about 3 months ago


----------



## Volray (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, back in 2006, I had just discovered the Metroid sprite comic Planet Zebeth.  Sometime towards the end of the year one of the "subsectors" (a side comic run by someone else) posted a link to her DeviantArt and FurAffinity accounts. Out of curiosity I clicked the link to FurAffinity. It all went downhill from there.


----------



## Szorn (Aug 25, 2008)

To quote Chanticleer,



> To be perfectly honest my first thought after my sudden realization was "Oh !@#$". You see I live in a rather... politically and socially conservative community and I really doubt they would be that tolerant. So I've only told a few trusted friends and otherwise try to remain firmly planted in the proverbial closet.
> 
> On that note I was a bit nervous about setting up this account and thus did a variety of computer tricks to make it as anonymous as possible. (like building a computer from looted junk parts so they cannot be traced to me, password protecting my cookies, constantly clearing my history, creating a secret email account... you know basic stuff.)



That's essentially where I started, same setting and sudden dawning. My family would... cease to be my family if they knew...  and I've never been able to tell anyone (Well, not anyone that knows my face). As such, I don't know if I'll ever have to choose between the real me and my family... I hope that it never comes to that.

But that's all depressing and I've got enough problems without causing myself any more grief. :smile:


----------



## SnakeUniverse (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I first realized I was a furry when I first observed Vore pictures on Furry Art Pile. (this was while FA was down) This was about a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 25, 2008)

i eventually realised about a year ago after seeing some furry pictures in some blog

then not long after that i'd found websites like fchan and FA

for some reason i didn't join FA until yesterday though


----------



## CarlMinez (Sep 1, 2008)

I first realized that i was a furry after jerking of in front of Adam Wan's "Rough Gay Wolf Sex" pic. It aint cuter than that. ;-)

But Ive known about furry fandom for a long time. At first it was all i joke to me but as I found out more about the fandom I found my self getting more and more intressted.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Ok, probably a regularly asked question, but never mind. I'll start. I was just searching for cool desktops on google (as you do, i was bored of that damn landscape) and i saw this amazing pic of an anthro wolf. so i checked out the site it was on, thinking, "these are quite cool." *then a yiff pic came up and i liked it. *it was then that i realised the site was FA and it was all furry pics! i was like omfg (i'm one of the generation that thinks in abbreviations ), whats a furry, and i kind of realised i was one. This was recently - 13th march actually. anyone else wanna comment?



How is that even possible with FA, when you don't have an account??
:S

Also, you're making it sound like coming out of the closet.
"When and how did you first realize you *were a furry*?"

|:


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 1, 2008)

I realized I was furry the day I go to buy toilet paper at supermarket and came back with new collar instead


----------



## bozzles (Sep 1, 2008)

When I first learned what a furry is.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 1, 2008)

I actually think I first got interested in it watching Inuyasha, then later found the Gangsta Furries on Youtube... After that I started doing searches online and then about 3 years ago found beastforum... I didn't really start getting active until about a week or so before I registered here, I got the urge to look it up again.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 1, 2008)

I gues I realized I was one after asking myself why I seemed so interested in the fandom.  I liked to see videos of conventions, looking at anthro art, and lurked around some sites seeing what furry's were like.  So eventualy, I did the math and the result was "Holy $&@!, I'm one of them!"


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 2, 2008)

I was just surfing the net, when some weird russian yiff site came up. I took a look, and found out i loved it.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 2, 2008)

The only animated movies I really liked as a kid were ones with anthro characters, like The Rescuers, Ferngully, Robin Hood, Lion King etc. 
I distinctly remember feeling embarrassed watching Robin Hood for some reason, and now I realize that I had a little crush on Robin when I was eight. :roll: I also saw The Great Mouse Detective a few years later and was *instantly *smitten with Basil of Baker Street, which was probably the first blatant sign.

I also read every Redwall book as they came out, as well as the Animorphs series...I basically realized that I had an unusual attraction to anthropomorphic animals when I was 10, but I didn't realize there were such things as furries until I was about 13 years old. It only took about a year for me to be fully engaged by the fandom, and I dabbled a little in furmeets and the like, but I haven't done anything IRL in a while.

...Recently I've decided that Booga of "Tank Girl" fame is the shiz.


----------



## Daze (Sep 2, 2008)

Personally for me, I think I loved the fandom all of my life. When I was able to walk, crawl and talk I took a huge interest in barney, It was more of an obsession but the big purple Dino grabbed my interest and refused to let go. After that stage, I moved onto cartoons, I've been watching them ever since and to me, I find them enjoyable and interesting so long as there's a furry creature. One of the first cartoons I adored had to be Ren and Stimpy, something about the two of them hypnotized me.

I've also always been a huge collector of stuffed animals, I have an entire closet filled with them, when I was younger and I had "Dolls" and action figures, I just chucked them aside but stuck with my stuffed animals allowing my collection to grow and materialize. Not only that but when possibly one of my favorite movies is The Lion King, I would always pretend I was a lion or a dog, happily prancing around my living room when I was small. And for halloween I would be dressed up in furry costumes, this was when I was exceptionally young though, I no longer buy Simba outfits and go trick or treating. For I would find myself disturbing xD.

But as for the fandom itself, I suppose I grew into it recently. Stumbling upon Furcadia and learning about Yiff through that..Not the best way to learn about it, but I found Yiff and all other things furry within the past year. So there's my story about how I joined the fandom.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it was something I just always was and for a long time, I just never had a name to put to it. In early childhood, I didn't go through the "I want a pony" phase so much as I went through a "I want to BE a pony" phase for their speed and grace. Also, when I was at some large slumber party and we'd all play house I'd always be the cute pet (or the family werewolf lol) instead of say the mother or some other role. As I grew older, I had an intrest in the older Pokemon cartoons and games as well as an eternal facination with the art and imaginative style of movies and cartoons with anthromorphics.

Then, I belive when I was eleven, I stumbled onto Neopets and it was the user artwork of furry/anthromorphic characters that utterly facinated more then say the games or being an animal owner did. This lead me to discover Deviantart and even more furry artwork.

Late last year, I learned the meaning of the term "furry", saw some convention videos on YouTube and decided "Yep, that's it."


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 2, 2008)

Before the Internet was there to show me I wasn't the only one, I used to think I was weird and not normal for being into furries and animal transfomations.


----------



## SCW (Sep 2, 2008)

i was randomly going though web comics when i found some furry comics and it when from there


----------



## Karegian (Sep 2, 2008)

PJHippo said:


> Before the Internet was there to show me I wasn't the only one, I used to think I was weird and not normal for being into furries and animal transfomations.


 
Likewise here...

Aint it great to know we aint nutcases after all


----------



## Tapeworm (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to google search images alot, so I came across a picture, wondered what it was, it did have to do with a werewolf (this was in 6th grade, I was really obsessed with werewolves then), and decided to look around the site, and saw furry pictures.
I didn't know the term furry then. but anyway, I just started drawing naked anthros (but it was in school, so I kinda had to keep it down and hide it). and so, here I am.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 18, 2008)

well, for me I realized it I was all of things of a furry, just didn't know the terminology. I knew since 1st grade. was one before that, though. It shows in a book I was writing, way back when I spelled 'Barn' as 'Brn'.  I was turning into an animal, and there were many other stories similar and even more proving stories. I just don't have them on record.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 18, 2008)

hmm i realized in highschool, i was oblivious to a lot of the truths about myself at the time tho


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Kasseth said:


> Ever since my youngest days I've had a fascination with reptiles and I felt a kinship with them that I originally saw as perverse-- what can I say, I was raised in a moralist religious community --but it simply would not go away. I was fantasizing about them, in one form or another (*cough*), as far back as I can remember, and I always had a reptilian form in my imagination. So really, I've always "known", so to speak.


 
From the time that I was four years old, this has been true. I thought there was something wrong with me for thinking this way (and still do, somewhat). Still, this is EXACTLY how I came to it. I believe I first found furry art... Ah! I got into GTS first. VGGTS to be exact (google it). There was art depicting a giantess Krystal, which I strangely found more attractive than some of the human art. It was downhill from there. All the way down to macrofurry... 

I'm beginning to scare myself, actually.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 19, 2008)

been a furry basically my whole life now that i look back, i just didnt realize it until a few short weeks ago. always would rather hang out with animals than people.


----------



## SyaSongbird (Sep 22, 2008)

To be honest, i knew something was up, when the thought of being all those Disney creatures seemed to be more fun than being human. I wanted to be Nala from the Lion King, and rajah from Aladdin. I was always obsessed with talking animals and would run around my house wearing a fox tail that i found. 

That was all just my childhood. I had no idea what a furry was until one of my best friends actually introduced it to me my sophomore year of high school. I went headfirst into all the yiff and transformation and found myself lost in it. And the whole furry fandom is one of the few things that make me happy today.


----------



## Tzolkin (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't remember if I ever wasn't one. . I was a really strange kid. I think something really odd happened when I was about 3 or 4, because after that, I didn't really see myself as a human kid anymore. Then when I was 15 I was searching through conspiracy theories and gosh knows what else trying to figure out WTH had happened. And one night while I was trying to find out if NIMH was actually conducting experiments involving the intelligence of mice, I stumbled blindly into a Secret of NIMH fan site.

And I was like, 'Hey, I know that movie! .. I haven't seen it in years though.'.. I was reading some strange books at the time as well. 'Demian' for philosophy class, and 'A separate reality' just 'cause my sociologist friend gave it to me. Needless to say I kept going back to that fan site. I never did figure out why, other than to admire the fan art. And one day I decided to combine the info in Demian and A Separate Reality in a meditation to see what would happen. 

*POOF* I either went insane or initiated a shamanic journey, which I'm still on. After that I was -compelled- to go back to that fan site, and scour it for ...something. It was a link to a MUCK, which was still being rebuilt on that night I dropped in while there were still people around. Heh, I still remember first contact. It was the first time I had ever chatted with someone I didn't already know on the internet. Cause, y'know, chat rooms are just full of predators. ;P

That moment was the door that led to everything else. And I remember almost every moment of it.. but that's what led me to the realization that I was a fur, at least in some regards. It could be just another part of the journey. But I know at least that so far, the more time progresses, the more at home I feel with furry than anywhere else.


----------



## mmmke (Sep 23, 2008)

ok so im home alone, id say 15 or so, bored and i google image digimon well that leads to searching wargreymon, that leads to big clawz (kinda jumped there but you can guess the filler >.<) and i was like omg , than links took me to ld5, than ld5 showed me the art of inuyasha, and markie than i discovered i had a (thing) if you will, for macro/micro , stomp and paws =p, 

I never really considered myself as a furry , not untill i started to talk to outher furries lol. So ive been an out of the closet furry for about......4 months or so =p


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 23, 2008)

Lol I remember I was always that kid in daycare who got made fun of for being like an animal. 

I was never fond of the yiff subcultures though. 
I kinda look at it the way most people look at porn. You don't bring it up in normal conversations, but it's something everyone watches. And as a personal preference, I never enjoyed much porn anyway. 

I suppose it sort of just developed from realizing I wasn't normal. 
Or rather the socially acceptable normal. 
I was always /that kid/, the one that was really weird, not to mention the fact I had another horrible secret that's loomed over my head for 13 some odd years... It still does. xD

Sometimes I wonder where my parents went wrong. Lol.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Sep 23, 2008)

First time I ever saw anything furry was a good few years ago, I was browsing the 'net and came across a picture of some people in fursuits, as soon as I saw it I thought "0_0 Cool!!" but didn't pay it much more attention. 
I think I was maybe 11 or 12 and just figured they were like Rory the tiger, the mascot for Haven holiday parks.
Few more years and I watch CSI episode "Fur and loathing" which made me remember that photo and I still thought fursuits looked awesome, when that episode got to the part where Grissom and Catherine were walking around a furry con I was like "o0' Loads of people dressed in animal suits?....8D!!", I didn't think much of the yiff at that point.

When I joined BaltoSource I started browsing about other art sites etc. and finally had an excuse for my "wolf version of myself" I'd been 'creating' when someone there asked me if I had a 'fursona', after asking them what it was my charrie UK finally had a place. ^^
That led to seeing an anthro picture which took me to deviantART, I've always liked anthro's, don't know quite why but they're just awesome and I eventually found a link to FA in someone's journal and Huzzah! 8D
I read what FA was about and heard the "furry" term and was basically like "oh...so that's what I am, makes sense xD"


----------



## Mokura (Sep 23, 2008)

While not really a furry, there had to be *some* sequence of events that led me to sign up here.  It might have started with picking that Redwall book to use for a book report so many years ago.  This was before I knew about the fandom, mind.  I got hooked on the stories and ended up getting most of the series over the years.  Not really part of the reason I joined the fandom, but I guess it got me used to the idea of anthro characters.  (It's also where my usertitle reference comes from.)

Nah, what got me more interested in this fandom was anime-style catgirls and the like.  After finding slightly-more-anthro stuff on deviantart, I thought "what the hell, this isn't so bad".  Eventually the anthro side of my deviantart faves got to the point where I figured I might as well see what's on FA.  So uh, here I am.  While I'm not quite interested in the further side of the fandom (I'm not comfortable with fursuiting, but I don't hate others for it), I do enjoy most of the art.  So you may call me an interested observer.  A fan.  Or something.  I'm only human, you know. :lol:


----------



## cobalt_husky001 (Sep 23, 2008)

this is a LONG story.

about 7 years ago when i was watching CSI i saw the infamous "fur and loathing" episode. Despite it's raunchy fursuit sex-capades i thought it was kind of interesting. Curious i started looking for these things online and came across the wrong sites such as encyclopedia dramatica. Even though they painted the fandom as dirty sex crazed zoophiles.. i knew that wasn't the case. 

so fast forward to 2007 i got wind of a site called FA and started looking around. learning the terminology and lingo of the fandom i became more and more interested. i soon developed my first fursona known as blitz the wolf. A russian cold war wolf. when i found gaia i developed a new fursona known as hellwulf. a black demon wolf reaper. he later changed to be the short lived fursona known as mizukit the water fox. from there on i changed to cobalt husky and have been known as cobalt for the remainder of the year.


----------



## bane233 (Sep 23, 2008)

it was when i looked at a pic by siden , i'd give you a link but fa is down again T.T when will it stop when?


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 23, 2008)

I have always been EXTREMELY into animals. Animals in general as a toddler, then dogs, then werewolves/"weredogs", then anthros... I made my fursona three years ago, Milkbone, without knowing what a furry was, and recently I've realised (Yes, realised, not choosed) that I am a furry.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 23, 2008)

When I was about 12 years old I stumbled across some beginning fur groups and got interested but then I lost internet connection, and it wasn't until a few years later when I met furs in real life that I got a real introduction into the fandom.

So while I felt associated with the ideas since twelve it wasn't until a few years later when I met real furs in real life that I realized the fandom was truly for me, and I began considering myself a furrie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 23, 2008)

Redwall.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 23, 2008)

well i had always been obsessed with foxes, especially the robin hood disney made...

and well i was also a zoo and while searching the internet for some...things i stumbles across a furry yiff site and i liked it MUCH better, and then after 2 years ( i knew about the general fandom) i delved deeper and finally created my own sona and much much more :3


----------



## ElectricJackal (Sep 23, 2008)

i first realised i was a furry when i started to fantasize about shagging fox girls.


----------



## Kiyosh (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't recall exactly when I liked the whole furry thing, it was sometime my freshmen year in High School. 

However, I can say that I have OFFICIALLY declared myself a furry on 9/22/08.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Sep 24, 2008)

Kiyosh said:


> I can't recall exactly when I liked the whole furry thing, it was sometime my freshmen year in High School.
> 
> However, I can say that I have OFFICIALLY declared myself a furry on 9/22/08.



Welcome to the fandome, leave your sanity at the door.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

To be honest, I never knew about the fandom when I first started drawing my own anthro characters and such back in middle... no, _elementary_ school.  It was in 2005 when I began to feel aware of what it was.

But it took me until just a few days ago to join a big furry community; namely, this one.

My heart's still debating whether or not I'm a true furry or not, but it's leaning towards yes right now.  I'm just not outgoing enough to really admit it...


----------



## AugustYifu (Sep 24, 2008)

It began for me as an obsession with the idea of transforming into a Pok_Ã©_mon. Treecko, to be exact. I expressed this idea to a few select friends of mine in a gaming chatroom; the one for the PureZC community. One of those people happened to be a furry, and linked me to fchan. What a day that was.  About a week or so after this, I made the decision. I suppose it's not as much as a natural, or a spiritual thing for me as it is for most people. But don't get me wrong, I'm extremely devoted to my fursona.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 24, 2008)

Back in 2001, I was very into Sonic the Hedgehog. So much so that it more or less sparked interest in looking at fan characters, and that sparked interest in looking at furry characters in general. Long story short, I was introduced to it and fell in love with it shortly after. I didn't have any particular "affinity" (oh ho) to an animal, though eventually I came to realize that I have much in common with the Kitsune of Japanese lore, personality-wise. That's why I identify with them. And that's where I am now.


----------



## Szorn (Sep 24, 2008)

As a little kid I was always fantasizing that I was an animal or an anthro. I own almost every Animorphs book, and I fell in love with Dinotopia when I found that, et cetera, et cetera, et cetera. When I was 11-ish I uh, found yiff and liked it (young, I know), and it took me till about a year ago to realize that it wasn't the _yiffing_ that I liked, but rather, the anthros. Then when I found FA 4 months ago I decided that I should come back, and here I am now.


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 26, 2008)

I realized it about two months before I graduated high school. Although I was writing furry for about three years before and had always used an anthro or animalistic character before that. Bought an RPG that could be considered furry about 2 months before that. And my favorite movie as a child, wathced it literally everyday was disney's robin hood.

So I've been a furry all my life and never knew it.

I found out just reading around the internet one night.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 26, 2008)

When I learned werewolves of the crinos variety aren't that much different from anthro wolves, then I learned its possible that weres can coexist with furs.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 28, 2008)

I think I just got a friend or two into the fandom, one of which has always been one, i think. He used to really like Robbin Hood, and such things. He likes tails and all that goes along with it =D


----------



## gshep08 (Oct 1, 2008)

always have been an animal lover, but recently like 2 months ago i stubled acrost neo pantygers vids on you tube and many other cool furry vids and that was that. before that i only had the csi impression of furries.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 1, 2008)

Weeeeell...

A friend of mine told me about Newgrounds, so I was like, "Hey, that sounds kewl." He then dares me to look at some of the mature stuff on there, and I came across an Okami-based flash animation of Amaterasu...

Eh, it should be self-explanatory.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 1, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Weeeeell...
> 
> A friend of mine told me about Newgrounds, so I was like, "Hey, that sounds kewl." He then dares me to look at some of the mature stuff on there, and I came across an Okami-based flash animation of Amaterasu...
> 
> Eh, it should be self-explanatory.




Sorta the same with meee.. but i was just going through porn pics and i found a furry one... witch i loved...


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Oct 2, 2008)

I had always loved furry anthros.
So, one day my friends ask me if I'm a furry
and I don't get what they are saying...They explain it to me, then
I think I realized I'm a furry!


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

I've always liked creating anthros since I can remember (about 8). I just got into fursuiting recently, after finding out about it and seeing that it looked like fun.

That and the Hissing at people and cattish tendancies. But I got that from my mom.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 3, 2008)

Heh.....about last month.

Never really thought of myself as furry, but in retrospect, the signs were there a long, long time.  Our corporate logo at work is two beavers, I adopted them years ago as my avatar.  My favourite on-line web community (CGN) uses a furry mascot.  I have beaver and otter icons on most of my target guns.  And I swear my Chinese Sharpei and I share a psychic link.

And then last month, I stumbled across Jay Naylor's "Better Days."  I was hooked.  Went straight to hell.....or the hell that is Dave Hopkins "Jack" that is!  Awesome stuff.

An obscure link on Jay Naylor's web site lead here to FA.  I've spent the last month grokking* the FA space....it just clicked.

And now I'm here as Irreverent. 


*obscure Heinlein reference, I bet I'm twice the age of the average FA fur.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 3, 2008)

I Always Was Furry, I Loved My Leopard Plushies And Love Leopards In General, So Along The Way I Ran Into The Furry World. So Here I Am Ever Since!


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 3, 2008)

When I saw a furry pic in around 2005 done by Kitty Cat Angel. I looked around for some other pics like that and before I realised it I wasa furry


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 4, 2008)

last year i was just searching through some pictures on google anyway i found a picture of an anthro-bunny just standing there cool pose etc. i thought wow awesome so i drew it and i drew more and more and wel you get the story. :]


----------



## serph (Oct 4, 2008)

i've always had a tendancy to bite when attacked and i've always gone up stairs on all 4's and wanted to be my avatar, but i realized i was a furry when i found anthro art and YIFF. then i found FA and created this account to look at the YIFF.


----------



## Journey (Oct 4, 2008)

I've always like Anthro cartoons, plushes and drawing them in my sketch book but did know I was a furry untill a few years ago when I came to saint paul and found out there were other people who shared my interest. Sinse then both my new friends have been suplying me with new stuff to look at and one of them evenchaly introdused me to this sight (I had told them how I use to watch yerf alot wishing to join but at least at that time their program to up load pics had been so confuseing I couldn't join. there was also the nigling dought that I wasn't good anough, yerf had some stricked pollisys, anyway he pointed me out to here instead, said they were more user friendy)


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 4, 2008)

I've always loved animals, and I found anthro art when I joined SA in '05. I liked it instantly, and made a fursona of my own (not an anthro one, so I've been told I'm considered a feral fur) I didn't know there was a name for the fandom until my cousin, Juka, announced to me that he was a fur. As he explained what it was, I realized I was into it :3


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 4, 2008)

Soon after I got my first computer in 1997, I was browsing around for Sonic the Hedgehog art (which was quite a novelty back then) and I found this site called rat.org, which led me to something called the "Squeeky Clean Furry Archive." Then I found all this other art of anthro animals, some styles of which I recognized from cartoons I grew up with like The Secret of NIMH, Animalympics, The Raccoons, etc. and I was like HOLYSHIT. Other people like this stuff too? And some of them are artists? *monocle*

Then I found THE FANDOM through UUnet and rudimentary online groups like the early early early Team Artail and Side7 (now defunct, I believe). I found out there were furry conventions, what a novelty, thought I. I got into some tangles with THE FANDOM for various reasons. I attended my first convention in 1998, the then-Albany Anthrocon. Nobody knew who I was, I didn't know what I was doing, and the few panels I was on made me feel uncomfortable. But I did get to meet some intriguing people, most notably Eric Blumrich (now gone from fandom to pursue a computer career) and Kagemushi...don't remember his real name.

With my discovery of THE FANDOM, I realized I was a "furry" proper. Although, if you want to get technical, I've been one since 1982 when I was 3 years old and saw The Secret of NIMH for the first time. I always loved funny animals who were on screen for more than just comic relief like the kind I saw in Warner Bros. shows. Something connected with me when I saw them; it was a good, warm, fuzzy feeling.

And here I am, almost 30 and proud to be a furry.


----------



## sharkbate (Feb 13, 2009)

I came to terms with it only a few months ago(like 6) when my Girlfriend send me the link to concession cuz I'm a huge Web comic fan. After like 10 pages I started thinking Artie was hot and one thing led to anoher and I "came out" to he. she is a furry too and got me on here.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 13, 2009)

I really did not know there was a word for it until highschool.  Some girl asked me if I was a 'furry' because I drew animal characters.  I asked "what" and she showed me.  Since then, I've been around.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

Not really sure of how long I've been a fur. I've been aware of it's existance for a long time, ever since i started watching Hentai, about 6-7 years ago. 

I didn't mind it at all. Infact, i had a couple of Sonic(and other detailed furs) pics on my computer. Some of them were really hot. 

Then, about a year ago, i came across some art from DevilKitten Yami, and I was simply amazed by her pure talent. Her art were some of the most detailed and amazing art I had ever seen, and put me into a whole new light of what being a furry really meant. As I had seen some of her art, i began looking for more. 

From what i came up with, I came across FurNation, and finally FurAffinity.
Still looking for more sites, though..

Anyway, my 2 cents.. Might be boring to read, though..


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh cripes. It was Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Dibbun (Feb 16, 2009)

RedWall Series of books through middleschool got me hooked into Fantasy and Anthro kinds of books. 

Later on though, when I was 15 I was on google looking up the 2nd Eragon Book that was due to come out, and somehow by searching "Eragon, Saphira," or some other kind of search terms up came along good old Yiffstar.com

After reading...*Cough*...a story or two...I started talking friends online about this stuff and boom. I was introduced to the entire fandom >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2009)

I was attending /u/ on 4chan (the yuri board) to see when the RAWs of Venus Versus Virus were coming out (anime sucked, don't watch it) and someone posted furry porn. There was a lot of raging and soforth, but I liked the style, took note of the artist, and was introduced to FA.


----------



## Cecil (Feb 16, 2009)

I saw some furry art and said "that's not right". Then I said "It should look like this", and I started on the 'correct' anatomy. Then I read the definition of being 'furry' includes drawing the art. Then I said "son of a -". Then I posted here. Then you read this. Then I wandered off to find a better use of 'then'.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 16, 2009)

whelp Ive always been a sick fuck then one day i decided "This shit is SICK! *fap fap fap fap fap*" 

no but seriously ive been one even before i knew what furries were with my fascination with animals and whatnot i guess.


----------



## breathesrain (Mar 11, 2009)

i realized i wanted to be my kitty :B and i made a friend who was also a kitty, so then it made sense!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2009)

Rozen Maiden. Originally I was a bat, but Loveless....I fell in love with him. =S


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 11, 2009)

When I got my first computer in 1997 and found rat.org while searching for Sonic the Hedgehog fanfiction. Found the SCFA, and Ken Singshow's art and stuff by some silly man named Gene Catlow. Then I wondered how I would look with a tail, maybe even some fox ears. Such thoughts have long since been purged from my mind. I did attend Anthrocon '99 dressed in atrociously bad raccoon makeup. I still wasn't as dumb looking as the guy in the bunny ears. Fucen furries.


----------



## bane233 (Mar 11, 2009)

When i googled it


----------



## Shino (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, story time. (This is probably going to be really, _*really*_ long, so I don't blame you for skipping to the end after reading the first part.)

I think I need to get all this out in the open for my own sake, too, so I can start trying to let go of some of it.

I guess I've always been a furry in concept. My mental self-image, even when I was little, has been of a bluish-tinted anthro wolf, I've always had a special fondness for animals, big dogs in particular, and I've always been kinda animal-like. I would always run up the stairs on all fours (and sometimes elsewhere), I'd growl when I got angry, I'd tend to sniff things very canine-like, etc. I could even bark almost perfectly. My baby insisors were also pretty sharp.
I also was obsessed with just about anything anthro - a lot of the Disney movies, several cartoons, both TV and paper, anything that involved an animal doing "human stuff". I also would go out of my way for anything animal-related - photos, T-shirts, stories (I was a huge reader then, especially slightly anthro books like Dr. Suess and many fantasy novels, but the tasteless crap my english teachers shoveled down my throat in school and called "must-reads" turned me off of reading alltogether. Thank god for my love of tech-oriented books.), etc.
Another side effect that came with loving animals was that I didn't have much empathy for humans, their arrogant use of other animals and land, and the human race in general.

Unfortunately, I realized pretty early on that I "wasn't like other people" and over time learned to bury and/or kick most of the "habbits".
I was still really socially awkward, and grew up in the server room at my HS, as I seemed to have a natural aptitude for tech and the admin desperately needed the help. That, and I wasn't really welcome in the cafeteria.
With the exception of being able to fix the outdated compys in the school, noone wanted me around, and without any real friends, was always treated rather horribly by most. Oh sure, there were some kids that would tolerate me being around, but I grew up in a you're-not-normal, phobic and semi-luddite community, and was an outcast even among the outcasts.

I really didn't have any intrest in women or porn either back then, which didn't help any. I was a late bloomer, puberty-wise (around 17-18), and even afterwards, women still held no intrest for me beyond good friends. In fact, nothing really did sexually. I wasn't really good-looking, either.

(I'm 23 now, for refrence.)

I was never good at anything athletic, despite my parents constantly pushing me into team sports (me being a loner didn't help there, either), and my little brother (sorta, I'll explain this later) was always the one who got all the trophies, and seemed to (back then, though I realize now that wasn't true) get all the love and attention. We never got along, and he would always steal my stuff, as I was the older one and had the "better stuff" in his eyes. We even came to blows many times. Maybe my parents didn't know, or maybe they didn't want to see it, but he never got in trouble for anything aside from a proverbial slap on the wrist, and I would always take the heat, as we was a perfect liar. To them, he was their "normal" kid. He had the "popular" friends, my parents would give him money left and right, and he could do no wrong in their eyes.
I was the wierdo kid that fought his counciling sessions, wouldn't take his meds and didn't have any friends.

Looking back, I think that my parents were/are the type that deep, deep down, I know they will/would have been ok with all of this, but they were the "keeping up appearances" type, and shun things for the sake of being "normal", and therefore they did as much as possible to quash the strange behaviour I would always show while growing up.

Then, around the time I was 18, my life starting making a 180Â° when two wonderful things happened to me: I left for college, and I met my real mom. I'll cover the more bazarre event first.

Around the time I was graduating, my parents asked me if I wanted to meet my real mom.
I had known for a long time that I was adopted, but up until then it had always been abstract fact to be filed away. I didn't really grasp the... significance of it.

Being the curious kid I was, I said sure, and went to some sort of office to meet them. When they (yeah, I had a sister, too. Zing.) walked in to the living room-like office, I was floored. My (real) mom looked like the somewhat attractive, slightly overweight (please don't take offense, mom), socially active, 25-somethings you see talking to their BFFs in the mall food court, and my sister, well, she was... (wait for it) one of the pretty-but-slightly-nerdy-looking girls from my school! I had been going to school with my sister! OMGWTFholycrap!!

You see, we had thought that they were living somewhere in Flordia, but two years earlier, they had moved back up here to Vermont (two towns away, no less) and my sis had enrolled in my High School, two years under my class. After a while, she noticed I looked like the kid in the photos her mom would get in the mail, and mentioned it to her. She did some asking around, and realized what had happened. So she set up a meet, and there they were, standing in front of me smiling and hugging and talking to me - all the while me being totally shell-shocked and mentally overloaded.

Ever since then, when I would go over and visit, I slowly realized I could drop the "normal" act and be myself, and they were always 100% accepting of it, no questions asked. I formed this great friends-but-better relationship with her, and my sister and I had the sereotypical good-siblings relationship - we would poke fun at each other a lot, but it was always good-natured. This was completely new to me, as my parents were all "beaver-cleaver", "keeping-up-with-the-Jones'", and my brother and I absoloutely loathed each other. No exaggeration.

The other thing that happened pretty much at the same time: I left for college.

Because of my technical aptitude, I went to a tech college in-state, where I encountered two things I'd never experienced before: acceptance and independence.

As soon as I arrived, I was floored by the fact that (almost) everyone else there was like me: a social outcast with a amazing mind for technology. Suddenly, I was at the top of the social pecking order. It felt like someone had handed me a pair of glasses and I saw the world clearly for the first time. (I think I just gave the textbook definition of a paradigm shift.)

Shortly after I - the unsure-of-himself naÃ¯ve freshman that I was - arrived, I was taken in by a group within the college (the biggest one, in fact) known as "The Guild", a group of other computer geeks and nerds with an affinity for gaming (computer, pen-and-paper RPGs, etc), and all of us certifiably insane, to boot. They helped me ditch the fake front I had built up all those years, schooled me in the _real _ways of the world, and showed me how to be myself. I could finally have a conversation without the "WTF are you talking about" looks, had a seat saved for me at the big table in the middle of the cafeteria, and was actually wanted and welcomed by others, instead of being merely tolerated. 
I learned a whole heck of a lot socially, as well as the ability to truly "blend" with the real world, instead of sticking out like a sore thumb. 

Unfortunately, because I focused too much on college life and not enough on college work, I couldn't return after the third semester, when the teachers stopped giving me the benefit of the doubt. I did fine - learning-wise - in the computer classes, but I just couldn't figure out - nor drum up the motivation to try - the core courses like math and english, and got the boot.

As far as I'm concerned, I got all the knowledge I was really looking for, but as far as the mass public is concerned, without that little piece of paper that says you graduated, you're not diddly-squat in their eyes.
As far as my parents are concerned (the "beaver-cleaver" ones), they're all sorts of pissed off about it, even to this day (although they hide it), that I wasted my education and their money.

Well, in their eyes, anyways.

Long story short (too late!), those two big experiences, or should I say groups of people, gave me roughly the same thing: the knowledge that I can be - as well as the how-to - be myself among those who are willing to accept it, and that I should never let who I am be dictated by those with a narrow mind.




Ok, I've gotten horribly off topic here. Back to the question.


I realized the true meaning of my furry nature (as well as my sexual prefrence) a few years ago when I was still in college, up late browsing Google Images for drawings of wolves for my desktop background (completely innocently. Honestly. I just usually keep SafeSearch off because it tends to get annoying when you're looking for a specific image.) and came across one of Blotch's non-yiff drawings. (Paintings?) Intrigued, I clicked on the thumbnail, which happened to be in his VCL library. After looking through his library, I came across his... more adult work, and suddenly, was more intrested than I had ever been. Up to this point, when I needed to... uh... deal with the urge, the simple act itsself (without any actual thoughts) was usually enough. I understood the whole sexual culture and concept and the images and videos that went with it, but it didn't really intrest me. With what I was seeing, though, it took on a _whole_ new meaning and intensity.

After my... urge was satisfied, I went to the homepage and starting browsing around, not really comprehending what had just happened. I realized that this site was full of drawings of anthros, and I liked it. I spent several months lurking around the site, enjoying the strangely unique work, especially the ones involving male wolves and dogs, until people talking about something called FA got me curious. I finally found a clickable link and was dumped (predictably) into an old archived FurAffinity thread on what the heck a furry is. I was reading through, and suddenly, I felt like something had fallen in place. I felt... a sense of belonging. Like, holy crap! Other people feel this way, too? I'm not alone?!?

That was about a year and a half ago. I ended up moving out and getting an apartment in Burlington, and I lurked around the forums and FA's main site for a long, long time (always in private) before deciding, "What the hell. It's not like mom's going to find this on my computer." So I created an account here, and starting getting involved with the community, instead of lurking around the fringes.

I'm come to grips with the fact that I am a full-blown furry, and have even let two of my friends (of which, I still don't have many) know. One had suspected a long time, and the other was completely blind-sided. As far as the other thing, I think they both suspect that I'm gay (Oh, wow. It took me fifteen minutes to finally say it and type those last two words), or in the very least bi, but haven't said anything on that either way. I think they just look at me as the guy that will be a virgin for the rest of his life. I'd like to change that once I meet a furry I'm comfortable with. I've commissioned BeastCub to make my suit (which I'm looking sooo forward to getting), and will be attending my first con - FurFright '09 in CT, and hope to meet some furries in real life. Of course, meeting a furry can be incredibly hard since we're so good at hiding it. I'm planning on moving to the west coast at some point anyways, as I can't stand it here. Maybe I'll have more luck out there, as there don't seem to any others like me nearby.



Oh, wow. I've just written a novel. Eh, it reads like a cheesy autobiography.

Ok, just to sum up for those of you who skipped to the bottom: I've always been a furry at heart, I realized who I was thanks to Blotch and everyone at FA. Thanks everyone! And a huge hug for anyone who was willing to slog through my life's story, and helping me come out.

I am...

I am... Wow. This is so hard.

I... am... I am a gay... I am a gay... furry.

I am a gay furry.

I'm a gay furry.

*I'M A GAY FURRY!*

And I'm ok with that.

Now to tell my parents...


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 11, 2009)

^wow get a room


----------



## Shino (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I know, looking back through it, I probably overdid it, but it's the first time I've actually admitted that stuff to myself. Sorry for scaring you.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

I was playing a game with a friend online when she randomly asked me if I was a furry. This was back around mid October (October 18th if I'm not mistaken). She told me she was a furry, I had no clue what a furry was so I said sure. She gave me a link to FA so I clicked on it, looked at if for 5 seconds and closed it to continue on to whatever I was doing before. Roughly 2 months later, I was studying for a final. About 3 hours into my studying I finally got bored and started to wikipedia random stuff, like I always do when I get bored. For some odd reason, that moment where my friend asked me if I was a furry popped into my head, so I decided to wikipedia what a furry was. After reading the article on furries, all I had to say was "I'm a furry D=!". After making several fail attempts at trying to remember that furry site my friend gave me, I finally found FA and made an account on it. That took place on December 5th at around 10 PM and, well, here I am now. ^_^


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yeah, I know, looking back through it, I probably overdid it, but it's the first time I've actually admitted that stuff to myself. Sorry for scaring you.



You didn't scare me as such. It was a little unexpected though. Still kudos for you opening up and all 

My story is simple really, been into werewolves and anthro animals for several years, identified myself as a furry about two years ago, but only just got around to joining FA a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)

I was into Sonic as a small kid and wanted to know some more about it. I found out about Anthropomorphic animals and became interested in it. At age 11 I first found furry porn. I was extremely attracted to it and well, started- well you get the point. Halloween 2006, when I was 11, I bought a Fursuit for halloween and claimed I was halloweening as a fox. When really, I was just showing my furry fandom.

I recently rediscovered my Furry Fandom through my recent searches on deviantart.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 20, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yeah, I know, looking back through it, I probably overdid it, but it's the first time I've actually admitted that stuff to myself. Sorry for scaring you.



Lol I read through all of it. Quite interesting really, I liked it .


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 20, 2009)

i think i first realized in October of last year and by just coming across the art and researching it then i found furaffinity and so on


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Mar 20, 2009)

*I needed to delete this post. (dont ask) But I dont know how too so Im just editing it and erasing everything.*


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)

Exploding-Zombies said:


> I was like, ew Im not a furry. Furries rape animals and live in fursuits.


I don't know why but I lol'd hard at this


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 20, 2009)

I blame web-comics.

Started with VG Cats when i was like 11, then Coz Effect. When i turned 12, i got bored with Coz Effect, for it's childish. I still checked out VGC once in a while. . .

So i'm twelve, and i find some, "Yiff", from a google search. I looked into it. Turns out there was a fandom and all that good shit. I knew about the fandom, but diddn't feel part of it

Turns 13. Only knows about furry. Guests on This Forum, as i noticed anthro was fairly simple to draw. I joined dA, and really wanted to get into some kind of art. Furry was the easiest and most convienet, because i've seen a lot of it.

Around last december. I start getting back into web-comics. Find PriestRevan's, 2s a company. I dug the idea of it. The comic's humor matched mine, and the style of art was phenominal.

Now. I draw Antho on a daily basis, hoping to be able to get my own comic out there. I also connected much more with the fandom than i originally thought i would. I craved to wake up as a Anthro fox and all that stuff. . .

So here i am. Getting better with my art, hanging out with some of the coolest people. I am now getting a collar, and plan on attending Anthrocon in 2013 or 2014, when i'm 18-19.

Cool stuff.


----------



## Swiftclaw (Mar 20, 2009)

nameless_ermine said:


> I think I've always been "into anthro animals, but I don't think I really realised it until I read the Redwall books. I didn't actually become aware of the fact that there were others like me until very recently



Yep, it wasn't until last month that I actually figured out I'm a furry. I've always been into some sort of animal during my life, and I only recently found out about furries. and I must say, I'm proud to be one


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 20, 2009)

When I was 9 and I had multiple reasons  I always wanted a tail...


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> When I was 9 and I had multiple reasons  I always wanted a tail...



I can vouch on that being a reason as it's also one of my reasons. |D


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 21, 2009)

I was a huge Over The Hedge fan (lol) And one day I was looking up images and I came across FA lol


----------



## SimonAquarius (Dec 14, 2009)

When I was about seven and was watching The Pirates of Dark Water. From what I recall there was one part where he is changed into a sea monster (I think). I thought that was the coolest thing ever, but my sisters were moderately less impressed. 
It was only when I was twelve when I found furry artwork, but puberty kinda had a negative effect on what I look at now.


----------

